# RO Members Introduce Themselves



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Given that many people on here seem to not have too many friends and feel a bit lonely, I thought if we introduced ourselves, then people might find others with similar interests, etc, so it might work as some sort of booster for people to talk to others. (if this takes off, it might be worth stickying it) I know this is a bit like the introductions forum, but I thought it might be worth trying because not everyone ventures in there, and often the intros threads contain mostly about bunnies, so this might be more general. I don't know. Give it a go!*

*I'll go first (I warn you though, my internet died, so I just kept typing until it came back, lol, this is looooooooooooooong)*

* * * * * 

*My name is **Tracy**, although most people on here call me Flashy (probably because they forget my name )**. At the time of writing this I am 24, although in 5 days I am supposed to become 1/4 of a century old, but given that I don't celebrate, nor really even mention my birthday anymore, that's not such a scary thought. I live in the **UK**, to those that know **England**, I live on the Suffolk/Essex border. If anyone here knows **Essex** jokes, that nearly makes me '**Tracy** from **Essex**', talk about clicheed (I don't know how you spell that).*

*I currently have 14 rabbits, who are all pets. I'm not a breeder, but do a bit of breeding to keep a particular line going, which is that of my beautiful, wonderful Flash. You can find out more about then on my website, which you can find by clicking on my name and then clicking homepage.*

*I LOVE to play the Wii and the DS. The ultimate game is Mario Kart, in my eyes, but I also love puzzle games like tetris or bust-a-move, and first person shooters too.*

*I love dancing, and used to teach it at a stage school. That's my passion (other than rabbits), in life. I've done ballet, tap, modern, contempary, line, disco, freestyle, I also went to a part time stage school and was on stage from the age of 5 or so in varying things, and at 14 started to choreograph shows for the company, which I LOVED!*

*I have a degree in maths, education studies, ICT and technology, yup, that's a mouthful, and as sad as it sounds, I LOVE maths! I also did a teacher training course, but fell six weeks before I would havequalified as a full fledged primary school teacher.*

*I'm on RO pretty much all day everyday because I am signed off sick, so I spend the whole day harassing the forum. I'm off sick because of long running mental health problems that I am desperate to beat, but am failing to do that **. Even though I am on most days, I have a tendency to go AWOL and disappear for lengths of time, so far, I've always come back.*

*I'm pretty approachable if you don't know me and would always welcome PMs from people. If you're my friend, I would do anything for you, but if you've crossed me, or hurt me then I don't react so well to that, but who does. *

*I'm more than happy to talk to people, new or veterans, young or less young **, breeders, pet owners, or just a random in the street. I camp out on chat loads, mostly by myself, so feel free to wander in and say hi!*

*Before I wander off, I'll leave you with a random fact, and that is that I ALWAYS wear odd socks*.

*:embarrassed: (I love that smiley, I just had to put it in). Oh, and I have to keep editing this, because I read it and it is total garbage, lol.*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

* Great Idea!! Ill start mine now 

My Name is April and im 14 years old turning 15 On March. I was born in Turkey (Ankara, the capital) I stayed in Turkey for 7 years. My mother is Turkish and my Father is African American, thus making me a mix! I can speak Turkish extremly well but i dont really know how to write in Turkish tho i do try. I will openly say i hated living in Turkey due to the fact that my family was "different" making people stare at me in the streets which i didnt like. When i was 3 years old i was asked to model for a childrens company but i refused saying that i needed to go to school:grumpy: (i would takethat back anyday!)

Like Tracey i enjoy puzzels! I am really competitive but i dont show it. When we used to live in Turkey (apartment) we lived on the last floor and one night a burglar broke in while i was in the room (i was 6 or 7) i ran to my room, and later heard the burglar only took a bananna with him... also when i was 4 or 5 me and my mom were home alone and my mom was in the bathroom and the door knob thing fell out and you couldnt open it. So i put up a chair in front of the door (front door) and opened it to get my moms friend who lived right outside and she called the police and they got my mom out.

I like to easily make friends. I love to sing, dance and what ever else. I am very emotional and i scare VERY easily.. My mom is a teacher and my dad is an engineering and they are trying to make me pick either one of their profession when i grow up but i want to be a Dentist or plastic surgeon 

I dont get embarrassed. I do gooofy things all the time. I will give people second chances, and i choose not to have a religon! And thats bacically all there is to know about me! * 

-April and Bunbuns:biggrin2:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome thread! Well, here goes. My name is Sharon. I live in the U.S. specifically Connecticut. Currently I am 31 years old. I raise Dutch and Jersey Woolies and have been doing so since 1991. I currently have 34 rabbits with 2 litters on the way. I also show them and have been to countless shows, nationals, and conventions. I have traveled as far as Kansas for a convention. I don't fly so it was a 26 hour drive.

I too like puzzles. I can lose myself in one real quick. I also like to cross-stitch. Most of my time is devoted to the rabbits though. I am the secretary for two rabbit clubs and that is also very time consuming. 

I have a degree in Disability Specialist and I am currently going for my Paralegal Degree. 

I am VERY afraid of spiders and clowns. Don't know why clowns but I tend to stay as far away from them as possible. Fear of spiders is because when I was little, my older brother (and only sibling) would find spiders and throw them at me. I hated him for that. Luckily for me, he stopped doing that when he grew up although at times, I still think he needs to grow up.

I was in a serious car accident in 2000. I was ejected out of a Ford Explorer doing 70mph.They thought that I walked away with just a couple of bruises and some road rash but 3 weeks went by and my "whiplash" was still there, also my knee wasn't getting any better. They did more x-rays and found that I broke my neck, specifically the C-2 Axis bone (its the one that allows your head to turn left or right). I had to wear a halo for 10 weeks and made a close-to-full recovery. Still have pain but most likely it is from arthritis. I also had to have 2 surgeries on my knee to remove 9 pieces of glass from it. I am thankful everyday of my life to be given a second chance.

Well, that is all I can possibly think of seeing as it is 9:13am in the morning. My brain is still sleeping 

I look forward to reading about everyone and I think this should be a sticky!

Sharon


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice thread Tracy. You are sooo good at these. :biggrin2:

Wow April, you sound very mature for your age!

Glad you came out ok from your accident Sharon.

Ok, about me...I am 29yrs old. I was born and raised in NYC. It has provided a lot of opportunities for me but I am ready to move and hopefully will do so after selling my home. My parents are both Dominican and separated before I was born. I have an older brother, 30 yrs and a younger brother, 11 yrs.

I have two boys, my oldest will be 13 in Feb (yup my bro is younger than my son) and my little one is 8. I've been a single parent since right before my little one was born so a little over 8 yrs. 

I've put myself through college majoring in legal studies and will finally have my bachelors at the end of the next semester! May or may not go to law school. Not sure yet.

I LOVE to sing and dance. I took ballet for a bit when I was 8-9 yrs old. now that i don't have anymore Sat. classes, I'm looking into taking some salsa classes. It just clears my mind.

I hate video games though just the other day, I found myself standing outside of the Nintendo World store at 6 am for 3 hrs in the snow and rain to TRY to get a Wii with my boys. They were the ONLY kids there! What a mom huh? I mean, everyone was getting it for Xmas but my motto is, if I have to suffer...so do you! They LOVED it and we got it! This is the ONLY game system I will play. So we have that in common Tracy!

I have my two wonderful buns, Thumper & Peaches who I am in the process of bonding. Thumper is quite difficult. And yesterday we added Max in our home...a hamster who is soooo cute!


----------



## Michaela (Dec 23, 2007)

My name is Michaela, and I am 16 years old. I live in Northern Ireland, and can truthfully say I hate it, I want to live somewhere else when I'm older, but I want to go to uni here. I am boring and weird, so feel free to not read this. 

I go to a grammar school and it's considered the top in NI, and high up in the whole Uk too I think. I'm in my GCSE year. I'm expected to get an A* in most subjects, which makes me really nervous. :?

I've been raised Catholic, but in truth I wouldn't call myself one. 

When I'm older I want to be either a dentist, doctor or vet, most likely not vet because I can't do it in NI, I'd have to go to Dublin or England.

I'm very self-concious, and am told I'm very paranoid. I find it difficult to talk to people I don't know well.

I spend too much time on the Internet, here and Neopets. 

I'm very fussy about foods. I don't like sauces on things, and don't like foods to touch each other at all. My worst foods are onions, mushrooms, all vegetables, cheese and mayonaise. But there are many, _many_ more that I will not eat. 

Lots of smells make me puke; BO, mint, vanilla, dark chocolate ...

I am deathly afraid of spiders.

I am always cold.

I love Fall Out Boy.

I love the film the Nightmare Before Christmas.

I love Christmas! But I hate Easter and Halloween.

I also love the Nintendo Wii, and I love the DS too, I have to get a new one for Xmas though, seeing as my little brothers broke my last one in half fighting over it. 

I can't think of anything else about me, sorry for all the rubbish. :?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*April, make sure you do the job that you want to do, not what anyone else wants you to do. I would NEVER have guessed about being half Turkish, that's very cool, and it's even more cool you can speak it *

*Sharon, that sucks about your neck. I'm glad you got it sorted in the end, sounds like a close shave.*

*Thumpers_mom, the wii seems to bring out the gamer in anyone and everything because it is the most hilarious console ever. I'm glad you managed to get one, LOADs of people have struggled. What games have you got?*

*Michaela, that wasn't boring, and neither are you. Infact, I found it really interesting,don't put yourself down. I hope you get your DS for Christmas *


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Thumpers_mom, the wii seems to bring out the gamer in anyone and everything because it is the most hilarious console ever. I'm glad you managed to get one, LOADs of people have struggled. What games have you got?*


Yes it does...right now we only have the Wii sports, which I LOVE, Sonic and the secret rings (haven't played that yet) and Mario Strikers Charge (which is fun too). What games do you have? What do you recommend?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy (or something like that) is cool. It throws off your balance. It is worth it.

Sharon


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Thumpers_mom, the wii seems to bring out the gamer in anyone and everything because it is the most hilarious console ever. I'm glad you managed to get one, LOADs of people have struggled. What games have you got?*
> ...



Wii sports is a GREAT game. Sonics good too, but only when you play with lots of people (in my eyes). I haven't got that Mario game.

We also have Koro Rinpa, which is ace, but VERy frustrating, bust-a-move, which I love and Rayman Raving Rabbits (which is hard but fun to watch someone do), Red Steel (which is beyond me), Zelda (which doesn't interest me, but I enjoy watching it) and Monkey Balls Super Banana Blitz, which is fun, but only if you are in the mood.

We'll be getting some more at Christmas, and I can't WAIT for Mario Kart to come out.

It's a really good way to get people interested at family gatherings and stuff.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Super Mario Galaxy (or something like that) is cool. It throws off your balance. It is worth it.
> 
> Sharon


I've got that for my brother for Christmas, glad to hear it's good


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 23, 2007)

oh oh...i see that I'm going to be getting a few of those! I really do love the system but sometimes my arm gets sore from playing! Oh wells, I guess I'll get used to it. Mario Kart and Super Mario Glaxy sound awesome.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a sore wrist for months, lol. but it's worth it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 23, 2007)

Neat here it goes

I am Fran, I live in the United States in Pennsylvania (near the puppymill capital of the East Coast :grumpy . I am 32 :cry4:and a stay at home mother to 3 human boys ages 8 (will be 9 in Jan) , 3 1/2, 1 (will be 2 in Jan). I am married to my high school sweetheart. I have 3 cats, 3 dogs, 2 bunnies, 3 guinea pigs, 1 bearded dragon. I am a busy person,lol. I live in a 200 year old house that we have been in since dec of last year, i moved out of the city and into the burbs in 2004where i am loving it. My parents live next door to me, the house is a single house with a sort of inlaw suite thing. My sister is married to a man that most of us hate, :bangheadbut what can i do?

I got my first bunny off of CL in Feb and then added another bun in Aug, they are now bonded, and we are working on the mounting and hair pulling , which is getting better. I LOVE MY BUNS. Sooty will spend the winter inside with us loving him and that makes me happy. :woohoo I spend some saturdays at the local Pets Plus protesting about puppy mills and the pet stores selling puppies. I dont shop at petstores that sell puppies, and am even gettin away from going into petsmart because they sell small animals. I dont agree with breeding piggies, rabbits or any animal for that matter. I go to other message boards :whistling and i am getting aggravated with all the stupid capitalization rules there, :crazinessbut i dont pay for the site so i dont get to do what i want, and i understand that ,lol. I am a foster mom for a guinea pig rescue and right now have a bonded pair of guinea pigs and a single piggie. The pair are seniors so i will most likely have them forever, and the other one is a mean bitter that i will probablly have forever,lol. I got my mom into it and she has been doing it for only about 4 months and has already had 3 go through her house,lol. 

my favorite color is purple. My favorite show is roseanne and buffy the vampire slayer. my favorite movie is Dawn of the Dead, Resident Evil,Halloween, and Christmas vacation. My favorite holiday is christmas.

I still dont know what i want to be when i grow up. I have been a dog groomer at a petsmart many ,many years ago, and i also had a petsitting buisness when i was living in the city. When i decide that i am going to do something i do it. I like to read, but dont have time, i make cozy bags for guinea pigs. I hate doing white wash. all those socks to match and underwear to fold, i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom never has anything nice to say. I am a moody person. I have only one friend at a time, well one good friend, this has always been for as long as i can remember.



I dont, and cant , lie to save my life,lol i feel lying takes way to many brain cells that i cant spare so i dont. I have been told that this is what people like in me. :hug1 I need to loose weight,lol, we have a WII for christmas so i am hoping to get my buy moving and the weight to move off my body,lol. I need to get a part time job after the holidays to get some money back into our savings. If you piss me off too many times i will just write you off forever. So far i have written off my grandmother, my uncle, my aunt and her waste of a daughter, and my brother in law,lol, aint i lovely. If i dont like you it is next to impossible for me to pretend to like you, again that takes too much effort and energy to pretend so i will just be done with you. Most people are taken back at me because they say i look mean :devil but I am funny and when i like you , you get to see the softer side of me,lol.



Now that i have made myself look like a horrible person i will go now :roflmao:





These are my favorite emotioncons :stikpoke:run: and i like these two too:roflmao::toast:


----------



## Spring (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey!  Great thread Tracy!

My name is Leanne, and I am 15. I go to high school and really enjoy math, science (chemistry and biology) and drama. I've been taking Drama for 3 years now, and really enjoy theatre. 

I can be awkward and shy around people I don't know well. It's hard for me to be myself with people I don't know, but if it's a friend or family member,I am very silly.

I have a severe nut allergy that I almost died from when I was a toddler. I had eaten something with walnuts (I think?.. could have been another nut) and wasn't feeling well so went to bed. I woke up and mom said my face was really swollen and puffy, so she rushed me to the hospital. The doctor said if I hadn't woken up I would have died.

I'm not sure exactly what I would like to be after high school.. but I've been thinking of a career in veterinary medicine as a vet tech. I'd love to be in a job where I could help change the lives of people and animals.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 23, 2007)

Hehe, this is fun .

*Okay, well my name is Silvie. I turned 13 two months ago. I currently live in the suburbs of Chicago. We are looking to move into the city in the near future though! I was born in Oak park, Illinois.

I am Estonian (a tiny country near Russia), and Irish. I am petite, and only weigh like 80 pounds.

In my free time I enjoy playing violin, and dancing. I have been playing violin for 5 years, and really love it. I do hip-hop dancing, and it totally completes me!

My family isn't very 'traditional'. My mother is a treeh-hugging hippie acupuncterist, and has been practicing for 20 years. My dad is a trader, but is currently on a little 'sabbitical'. So is my mom!

My family is extremely into music, and I have had 4 concerts at my house. Most people find it strange that I was born at home, and yes, it was on purpose.

Im pretty much your average kid, I like to hang out with my friends, go to the mall or movies, etc. Besides coming on here alot, I tend to not use very much technology, and prefer to use that time just thinking about things with myself, or playing with my bunnies.

Some people call me an old-soul, and freespirited. Sometimes I feel like I am much older in my head :shock:!

Haha, ok, bye!
*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ooo good idea Tracy!

I'm Jess and I am 17 years old. I can be a little shy when I first meet people, although I quickly warm up to people, and my friends and family will tell you that I am crazy, love to laugh and have a good time, and am often known to cry with laughter I laugh so hard!

I go toa local comprehensive school to which I just changed to in Septemberas it has a brilliant 6th form and gets great results. I absolutely love it there, and have re-made friends with lots of friends from my primary school, including my best friend from when I was 3 years old. She is the funniest, kindest, wittiest person I know and my best friend in the world,however she has an incredibly rare kidney disease which causes her a lot of pain, which is incredibly hard for me to watch her go through and notbe ableto doanything to help.

I love my friends and family - and they are the most important thing in my life. I am also a very loyal person to those who I love, so if anybody tries to hurt them watch out!

I'm doing A levels at the moment and am taking 4 AS modules (very big important exams:shock in January whichI amextremely nervous about!:?I am studying History, English literature, English language and Psychology, all of which I love and hope to do very well in (although the psychology teacher is sooo boring:X).

I have an older brother (23) and sister (25) whom I am very close to - especially my sister. However she is moving to France for a month in January so I am going to miss her so much! My brother lives in one of the many parts of London being a Journalist so I don't see him much either - although hopefully he can get a new job soon and move further up North!

I love creative writing, reading, acting, hanging with friends, horseriding (and caring for my horse Smokey), playing and caring for Ollie (cat) and Millie (rabbit of course!).


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I'm very self-concious, and am told I'm very paranoid. I find it difficult to talk to people I don't know well.


I would never have though that Michaela - hand on heart you are one of the funniest, warmest people I know. Don't put yourself down hun.:hug:


----------



## Aina (Dec 23, 2007)

My name is Alice and I am 18 years old. According to everyone else I am a very boring person, but I love my life. 
First and formost I am a Christian. It is hard to discride why God means so much to me, but without him I would probably be dead. 

I was homeschooled all the way up and have never set foot in a highschool. My first time going to school was last August when I started college. I did pretty good and got all A's. I do need to work on math though.

I love animals. Although I am going to school to become a business attorney, I want to have a ranch that I can use to help teach kids about animals. I have ridden horses for five years, and still love it. 
I have a dog, two rabbits, two finches and a sulcata tortoise. I want more pets, but the parents say no. 

I have one sister and two brothers. My siblings and I are all very close in age. My parents are celebrating their 25th wedding anneversary the day before new years eve. 
My dad is a business professor and wants all of us to get an education that will help us make money.

I am not very good about posting, but lurk here every day. 

I like to read, but listen to most books on tape so I can draw, carve, or sculpt while I am listening. I especially like fantasy. My friend and I are writing a fantasy book and have gotten around 20,00 words on it. Unfortunatly we always redo it so I am not sure if we will ever finish it.

I enjoy drawing, carving, and sculpting with clay. Currently I have a sculpted head who is grinning at me telling me to create him a body, but I am not sure how. Any help woud be appriciated, lol.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Aina wrote: *


> Currently I have a sculpted head who is grinning at me telling me to create him a body, but I am not sure how. Any help woud be appriciated, lol.



that's a hilarious sentence.

I'm loving reading about people and learning things I never knew!


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2007)

oh, okay. . . 

my name is katie, or katt on the forum, i often am called one of these names. i am 20 and live in michigan (northern lower). i have 2 older sister (one just got married this summer, the other just had a baby in october), and a younger brother.

i am often called 'hippy-ish' i have been known to run thru the forest just after a rain barefoot, climbing trees, picking wildflowers. i am currently not in school, just haven't gotten there yet. 

i live away from my parents, they are only a 1/2 hour drive, and we all work at the same hospital (just in different departments). i am often called open-minded, and down to earth.

i have a lot of emotional problems (it only took 6 years to be able to say that out-lound) and suffer from general and social anxiety disorders and it has been questioned if i am bi-polar. i live daily working on myself, and have devoted a great deal of my time recently to bettering people on how to handle being around people like me (with mental issues). when people call me open-minded, and down to earth i tell them it is because i have been at the bottom, and realize that life is a complete and total blessing. i look back on the person i was and see lost youth, and being out of that (or well, recovering from that) has shined so much light into my life. i still have off-days, i still have panic attacks, and lots of issues with allowing people to get close to me.

i am not religous, i was a 5 year old athiest, that didn't understand the concept of 'god', the only times i have been to church was for a wedding or a death. i celebrate christan holidays to a point with my family, and also celebrate wiccan holidays (we just celebrated yule! what fun was that). 

i was a 'punk rock princess' during high school, and now have settled happily into just being me. 

i live with my best friend, we get along so well it is scary. i am not dating anyone, although i have a guy friend that i am extremly close to. 

i did 4-h during high school, and got heavily into breeding rabbits and showing them around the state. that was were my friends were. i never went to parties, or school-dances, i missed my prom for a rabbit show, and did so happily. i no longer breed, and don't think i ever will again after losing my heart bunny at an early age from what i feel was over breeding her. have have had many pets, and taken in many rescues, and love animals lots.

i enjoy reading, and don't watch tv except from movies once in a while. instead i lose myself in books. i have so many that we no longer have room for them on our shelves and they are gathered around the house in random piles, baskets, and groupings. i also enjoy art, but have had problems with my medication that has caused me to stop drawing, a pain that makes daily life hard. i collect random animals statues, i photograph everything, and i love to hear stories about peoples lives.

i am always open for talking, but am often shy at first. 

if anyone ever needs a friend, has mental issues that they want to talk about, problems with parents, friends, ect i am ALWAYS there for them, no matter if it is my best friend, or a complete stranger.

okay, i will stop now


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 23, 2007)

Tracey, we need to make you the official FUN THREAD maker.  This is a cool thread.

I'm Nadia- I'm currently 28, but will be 29 in March :tears2:. I got married in September of this year and Neil and I have a house in The Beaches area of Toronto - it's pretty cool but to be honest... we haven't actually gone to the beach in the 2 years we've lived here. 

I went to a school for the Arts for 7 years (Junior High and High School - it was JUST like that TV show FAME with people in leotards running around the hallway, people practicing their violins in the stairwells ...), and I specialized in Fine Art, so I draw, sculpt, paint etc etc. but I am more of a graphics art person, so I enjoy architecture, interior design and graphic art. 

But.. in university I did a degree in Software Engineering. I was always good at Math and Science, but could not imagine being a doctor, and my goal was least amount of school, most amount of benifit.  So computers was the place to be. 

Out of university I landed a pretty sweet job at IBM. I'm still there - been about 4 years.

I work at home from my living room in my pyjamas. :nod Can't complain. 

I'm a Business Analyst which sounds really vague, but it's such a fun job. I listen to people's business problems and I help solve them. I'm basically the middle person between the business people and the computer programmers... so I have to speak geek, and business at the same time.  I analyze what will make the business people do their jobs better and translate it into technical terms for the computer guys to do their thing. So I have to know both the computer part and the business part to be good at my job - that's what I like about it though. 

Fun times. In my spare time though, I like to do my art stuff that I don't get to do at all in the computer business! So I am doing a degree in Interior Deisgn at a college here (part time) and I scrapbook, make cards, decorate cookies, make rabbit forum banners... :tongue

And thats me in a long nutshell. LOL. 

Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 23, 2007)

PS: I love reading everyones posts!!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 23, 2007)

*Ok I best do mine now*

*Hey my names Hannah im 16 (17 in 5 days) and Im from Liverpool, which is in the north west of England, yep I get a lot of stick from people outside Liverpool because of the citys reputation as rough and everyone's a theif but the great thing about it here is that we all have a sence of humour! *

*Anyway, I never no were to start.. ok I'll get the boring bits out the way with, I live with my mum, dad and sister ( my brothers in the navy ) I started college in September doing an Animal Diploma which (so far ) seems like a great course, our subjects change every term, e.g one term we might have animal biology, health and animal welfare and the next term Behaviour, breeding and nursing. Not 100% sure on the job that Id like to do when I leave but I no I'll be moving to Scotland by myself, pretty scarey but something I want to do. *

*I joined the forum in March just before I got my first bun Bracken, but because of the whole shut down I had to re join when the forum was back up again. *

*Im a really easy person to get along with, and have been told Im very funny, which makes me smile as I love making people laugh. Im into most kinds of music and I dont even want to write one down because If I do I'll never stop. *

*Theres not a lot that annoys me really , apart from Mondays, no food in the fridge, no films on sky and really really busy shopping centers. *

*So yep thats me, I'd like to say I want to go on forever but I dont, Im so lazy when It comes to typing! So if anyone ever fancys a chat you can always PM me, or talk to me on msn ( Im on most of the time ) [email protected]*

*Thanks for reading fellow bunny lovers*


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 23, 2007)

*My name is Brandy, I am 13 but many don't belive me. Im 5'4 tall and I have green-ish eyes and 1 bunny, Babii.*

*I'm Not really sure when I started this forum and as you can see I forget alot of stuff, I was told it's Selective memory but I think not.*

*As you may have seen my Thred and that I scare myself alot by knowing what's going to happen before it does. *

*Umm..I have 2.5 brothers. Gerry Being the oldest (27...I think) Eric middle (25) and Justin (17)who is not really my brother but thats what he feels like to me. He Gerry and Erics brother but not mine...Make any sense, I'll explain*

*Before my mom married my Dad, She was married to Chico (Real name Richard) and her and Him had Gerry and Eric. They Then Devored and He had Justin with Sonya. Then 4 years later I was born.*

*Uh, Im not yet an aunt. Almost though, 2 times but unfortuantly the first Lost it and the secon one flew the country (She left) My brother (both Pregnancies were Eric's) Was so mad with her. He was so excited he had dragged me shopping. Oh did I mention they were suposed to be twins?.*

*Well anyways, Thats My life.*


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

What a fun thread ~ I really have been enjoying reading all of this. I'm trying to figure otu what to say about me...how to share about myself.

First of all, I'm a Christian...that is probably the first thing I always have to share about myself. Notice - I didn't say what church I attend...its more about my relationship to God than what my Pastor preaches on Sunday...

Secondly - I've been married for 28 years to my best friend (and sometimes worst enemy) Art. Why is it that there are days when I can love him to no end - and then days that I can almost hate him? We had a lot of rough years in our marriage and we tend to go through issues on a cyclical basis...I would say we're happy 80% of the time and that other 20% of the time I want to hide my head and sleep. Fortunately, the longer we've been married - the shorter those bad periods are (and the farther apart they are).

I'm a mom to 23 year old twins Robin & Eric. We homeschooled them all the way through school and wow - did I learn a lot! 

Sometimes I wonder when I'm really going to be an "adult" and find myself. You know how some people know from a young age they want to be a doctor or a lawyer or something else? Well that is so NOT me. I hope that I wake up some day and realize what I want to be and then achieve it. I feel like I've spent most of my life being a wife and mom and that might just be what I was meant to be...I don't know. I have considered becoming a counselor to help people with their finances and get them in order - but we live in a very small town and I'm not sure how well that would go over. Dave Ramsey's "Financial Peace University" really helped us out though and I'd like to help others out too (www.daveramsey.com). I know that Crown Ministries (crown.org I think) used to have a counseling program you could train for - I am thinking about doing that and then volunteering to help in a local church or something. I'm sure someday I'll figure it out.

I struggle with depression and I used to struggle with suicidal thoughts...its been over a year I think since I struggled with those. I went to counseling for a while for the depression and I am functioning so much better now than I was then. As strange as it sounds - my bunnies are part of what keeps me sane.

I am a lionhead breeder. I'm cutting back on my herd and breedings ~ but I started breeding lionheads because having rabbits turned my life around and helped me deal with depression and the lionheads just really were what I "connected" with (Art already said I couldn't breed flemish). I do wish I could get a trio of flemish (one buck and two does) and breed each doe twice a year - that would be four litters per year. But Art says no...so I am not doing that. Although I have a ton of rabbits here - I'm cutting way back on the ones that I breed and only consider myself to have maybe 6 - 8 "breedable" does that I feel would be worth breeding. The rest are my pets.

Let's see - what else? I love to write and would like to write more...someday. I love office supplies and Art calls me an "office supply junkie". I used to collect teddy bears till they overwhelmed my house. I also collected some figurines from Home Interiors - I think they were "Precious Memories" (I'd have to go look at the bottom of one). I had to sell off a bunch of them just to make room for the ones I really loved.

This year I'm hoping to start working on a hobby and "expanding" my life a bit so I don't just sit at the computer all the time. I like to take blank cards from the Walmart craft section and then cut out pictures from the small desktop calendars and paste them on the card (with a colored "frame" made from paper). I really haven't had the guts to start sending them to folks and I've misplaced the ones I've made in the past....but this year, I want to make them and send them out to folks and maybe reach out beyond myself and stretch myself that way.

It is hard to believe that I'm 47 and Art's 49.....where has the time gone? Well - I know where a small chunk of it just went....writing this rambly piece about me!

Peg


----------



## f_j (Dec 23, 2007)

This is such an interesting thread!

My name is Lindsay and I am 26 years old. I am a grade 4 teacher and I am currently in my second year of teaching. I have a Bachelor of Education as well as a BA in Psychology. I live in a suburb of Toronto with my fiance, who I have been with for several years and known for 12 years! We are getting married next July and just bought our first house earlier this year. I am loving being engaged and planning our wedding! 

I got my first bunny when I was in grade 6, and he lived until I was in my 4th year of university! I didn't have one for a couple of years, until last year when my fiance and I got Penelope, Lola (RIP) and Rupert. Other than bunnies and teaching, my interests include fashion (my name on a fashion forum is fashion_junky, hence my name f_j here), shopping, fine dining, home decorating, movies, and spending time with family and friends. 

I guess that's about it for now....


----------



## EileenH (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi! I am Eileen, as my forum name already states. I am 43 (Yikes I am old around here!) and was routed here from Goosemoose's site. I live on Long Island in New York, but was born and raised in Queens NY. I am very boring. If I were less boring, I would perhaps have a more fun forum name.

I have a husband, 3 cats (Tobias, Olivia-Jean and Caleb), a turtle (Sabrina), a big ole white bunny named Gulliver, a gerbil named Gilbert,and 3 salt water fish - my favorite fish is named Petey. At work I have 7 black mice, and a spiny mouse. They don't have names, except the spiny mouse who is called Bad Papa Spiny Mouse because he beat his children up.

I run a wildlife hospital on Long Island: shameless plug here. It is a great place, and everybody always tells me how lucky I am to work ther. I know I am , but running a place like that, and working there are 2 different things. It is very stressful and I am constantly trying to find a way to make myself happy there. It's so hard to deal with the public.

I wish I had more friends than I do, but I don't have them because I turn them away. How's that for a psychology lesson? I am more comfortable around animals, but at the same time wish I had some girlfriends to go out to dinner or to a movie with.

Back to how I got here - I used to have pet rats, I don't at the moment but undergunfire linked me here one day and here I am. Gulliver is my first bunny, and I love him to bits, even though he not only pees and poops all over the house, he pees and poops on me personally. He is big and white and loves to give kisses, so he works me to the end to forgive him. *sigh*.

Well, that is me in a nutshell!


----------



## Mikoli (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi, my name is Rachel, I am in Year 8 (well, _almost_) and I live in Victoria, in Australia. I own one rabbit, named Ollie, who I train in rabbit hopping. I've owned two rabbits in my life, though when I got the first one (Norbert), I was only seven years old and I barely knew how to take care of him. He was stolen when I was ten, and I got Ollie when I was eleven, and much more mature and able to care for him. Then I found this forum!

I have been horse riding for five years, and though I don't own or lease a horse, I go riding once every two weeks for lessons, and whenever I can in between! When I am older, I plan on getting a job at my horse riding center, and I am going to spend the rest of my life working with horses, which I am sure of. I want to try to get into an Equine Studies program at university once I finish Year 12, so I can get a good start into that career. I know that it is going to be hard to get money out of the horse industry, but I really can't imagine myself doing anything else, except perhaps another job with domestic animals. Anyway, I'm going off topic a bit. My favorite horse in the world is Rex, a 17hh 10yo Standardbred gelding. If I was able to lease a horse, I would lease Rex. I am rather obsessed with him, though I don't own or lease him, and all my friends know it! 

I am a very happy sort of person, and I can't stop talking most of the time. I have a lot of friends, whom I love, and though at times I can be rather quiet and nerdy, most of the time I am hyper and random. I have even picked out the three most random animals out of the hundreds on our world; penguins, ducks, and mules. Ahah. Don't ask.

I like music, and my favorite band is probably Fall Out Boy. My favorite songs changes weekly, daily, or sometimes hourly, though at the moment it's How Far We've Come - Matchbox Twenty.

I'd love to meet some more people on this forum, though it seems everyone is much older than me! I'd love to talk to anyone, and I have MSN Messenger.

Oh, did I forget? I am an utter total and complete ...

*NERD!
*and proud.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Dec 24, 2007)

LOVE THIS THREAD!!! i really like getting to know everyone 

Hi! I'm Amber, I'm 21y/o, and a senior in college. My major is Communication Sciences & Disorders, I want to be a Speech-Language Pathologist. I'm attending graduate school in the Fall '08 to get my masters. I'm pretty sure I want my primary focus to be on children, possibly in the hospital field. Currently I work w/ a child who is deaf, and a child with autism, I'm not sure where I'll end up )

I live in northernish- Illinois, close to the Iowa boarder. I'm from a VERY rural community, and I live in the country, but I wouldn't change my upbringing for anything. I've been instilled withA LOT of amazing qualities due to this community. 

I am a full time student, and I work part-time (full time on breaks) for the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, I'm a library technician ). I really enjoy reading, so this works perfectly.

Some of my other interests (besides Layla of course!) are singing, I absolutely love it and I have a scholarship thru my college for it and I sing at any possible time I can. My most rewarding experience w/ singing was singing for my sisters wedding. I also LOVE to dance, I've been doing it for a number of years, and I'm involved in a hip-hop group at school. Mainly I do hip hop. I love being outdoors, shopping, fishing, collecting anything Marilyn Monroe, listening to music, really I'm always game for anything! I'm just living life to the fullest and enjoying my last year of college, yes I LOVE to go out dancing and partyingw/ my girls and just living it up 

Recently I had what I consider a life-changing event (don't worry its for the better). My bf of 2.5yrs broke up w/ me, this was after we had already seperated and gotten back together. So this was kind of a shock to me because he just couldn't make a comittment to me. HOWEVER it has been 2.5 months and I'm a better person than I ever thought I could be! I never thought something like this could change my life in so many ways. Anyways, I'm so grateful where I'm at now, and I'm the happiest I've EVER been! woo whoo!

So that's me. I'm a CRAZY redhead, who loves to have fun and laugh. You'll always find me smiling. I love to crack jokes and be the "goofy" one. I LOVE meeting new people being friends w/ everyone


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your stories. I enjoyed reading them. Ok, I had to redo it because it was way too long.

I am Sophie-Anne and I'm 22.I live in Montreal. I'm short, fat, and ordinary but those are the cards I was handed.

I used to be a very peaceful and quiet person. I've always had the fear of people not liking me, even though I like to pretend I don't care. I've always been that person that was just so easy to pick on and hurt and it's left scars throughout the years. 

High school was hard on me.I never truly felt like I ever fit in with people my age.I was always a teacher's pet and preferred hanging out with the teachers. Oddly enough, despite me being a total nerd and unpopular, I never had a problemwith guys. I also drowned myself with singing and became the high school choir director. I was also a pastoral assistant and actually ended up on the school payroll for it.

I was given the oppurtunity to go further with my singing and though it made me very proud and extremely happy, I was obliged to drop it. I will regret that forever. I now study as an animal care specialist (vet tech basically) and enjoy it though I no longer have any clue why i am doing it.

My early years with my family were great. My late teen years were simply awful. I felt like a complete outcast and burden. Things were bad and I'll never understand what I did to deserve the way I was treated. I was probably the most obedient kid there is. :?I was always at home, I had perfect grades, I never lied, and I never caused any form of trouble whatsoever. Ok... So I got scolded for being messy. But that was it. I was basically pushed out of the house. I felt like a freaking tenant while living there. But anyway...

Things just piled up these last few years. There was the harassment, the family issues, health issues... Then I was assaulted (well it was a bit more than that but anywho) and I had to face the guy alone. Then there was my supposed fiance Mario leaving in August for a month. He hasn't come back and I have no idea if nor when he will be back.

This year has simply been the worst. Health problems finally caught up with me and pretty much knocked me off my feet for some time. 

Emotionally? Let's not even go there. Let's just say, there is a good chance I will go missing soon enough. I don't like people. People have hurt me too much for me to open up and trust them. My pets are my best friends and they are pretty much all I have. I do have one person that I can be myself with and luckily I have her or I dunno where I'd be right now.

These days I work, work, and work some more. If I would be in a good mood, I would be super hyper at this time of year. Christmas had always been my favorite, well, at least it was before this year. I am this year's Grinch. Not a single Christmas deco can be found in the house right now. 

When I am feeling ok, other than playing with the pets, I love to play on the wii or playstation, do scrapbooking, etc.

I just absolutely hate being alone.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm Amy Lynn Gregorio and I just turned 19 on December 8th. Most that truly know me, will know that I get upset easily and hype myself up into a wreck. I am pretty sure I have anxiety orders, but I do not have health insurance, therefore, I can't see a doctor for answers. 

I like order. If I have plans for a day, then I need to follow through with those plans, or I feel set-back and it will bug me for the rest of the day. I procrasinate like no other, though. Someone goes into my bathroom and keeps moving around my bunny porcelain, then I fix it, then the next day it is turned around in a different direction. I am not sure who messes with my bunny porcelain, but it might just be a ghost...or Ryan's annoying 32 year old sister who comes over all the time, and needs to keep her hands off my stuff!

Uhm, I have 4 pet rats and 3 pet bunnies. I also have a betta fish that I kind of "gave" to Ryan's mom....he is now about 2 1/2 years old. I kind of have a cat, too, but Ryan's mom considers him "hers"....so be it! I saved "Merv" or "Boy Kitty" from a charter school that feed him the left over school lunches every day.

I have a finace, his name is Ryan Wood Davis. Yes, "Wood"...his mom gave him her mom's maiden name as his middle name, I think. Even though we have had issues in the past, I love Ryan will all of my heart and he is my best friend. Yep, I want to rip his head off multiple times a day because he can be a jerk and annoying, but I love him anyway. He needs more training, though....like how to clean Brody's cage without me asking, how to put his clothes in the hamper instead of throwng them on the floor next to it, how to agree with me because I am almost always right, and he needs to learn how to stop making guitar noises from his mouth to explain a new song that his band has...because I don't stinkin' know how to convert it to music in my head.

I used to live in New York. I was born and raised in Johnstown, New York. I moved to Arizona when I was 16. All my old "friends" and "family" live there. I miss my friends dearly. Family was never much to me, nor are they important to me. I've only met both my grandpa's about 3 times (RIP to my mom's real dad). My mom's parents (well, mom & stepdad) live in Virginia and my dad's mom lives in New York....they are pretty much my family. I never really knew my mom's side of the family and my dad's side is selfish and self-centered.

When I moved to Arizona, I moved with my dad. I met Ryan, dad turned into a jerk, blah blah blah....I gradually moved in with Ryan and his mom...and here I am now. As for my dad, he randomly called me a few weeks ago after not hearing from him for months because I used to ignore his phone calls because when he would call, he would also put me down...without meaning to, really. Anyway, Dad and I are back to talking, and I am really going to try this time to "reconnect" with him. He really is a great guy.

My mom? Don't worry about her. She is living the "rich life" with a multi-millionaire in New York....and pretty much forgot about me. She sent me obviously used (but washed) underware and dollar store make up for Christmas this year. Needless to say, I sent her a $1.75 pen with her name on it from my work this Christmas.

I don't have any "real" friends. My best friend moved to Ohio about 2 months ago. We used to hang out almost every day, but now I don't hang out with anyone, really. I sometimes hang out with my friend Caitlyn, but she has a 7 month old baby, so it is hard. I also sometimes hang out with Jessie, but she is the girl friend of one of Ryan's best friends, inwhich they have only been dating for a few months, so I am not sure what I think of her yet. So, pretty much, I hang out with Ryan or my pets. 

I got a new job as an official "Mini Solar person". Basically, I pull & sort mini solar key chains from a huge long wall of bins that have names on them, sticker the backs of them, then hang them on a counter or floor display to be sold in gift stores. It's crap tons of fun, and I get to work at the same place as Ryan and his mom. I also work with a bunch of rich ladies who really don't have to work because their husbands are loaded, but work anyway just to socialize with all the other ladies....pretty much to compair their shopping habits....ya know...$50 on a plain red t-shirt and $250 on a purse....that type of shopping.

I still need to take my math and reading portion of the GED test, but I work 40 hours a week, so it is hard to make it to the college to reschedule because the office closes by the time I am out of work. I am not sure what I want to be when I grow up, but life will lead me to what I am supposted to do. For now, I like my job at Laser Gifts, being a fiance, and a mommy to my pets.

I am cheap. I like to stretch my dollars. If I KNOW I need to buy something that is needed here, I wait until the last minute to actually buy it because I don't want to spend the money. I am a sale shopper. I buy off-brands of thing to save a few bucks.

I buy my clothes wherever they are cute. I mainly wear long sleeved t-shirts. I have them in many different colors. They are plain, but I jazz them up with a nice neckless, so I don't look boring. I am all about accessories. 

I wear mineral make up and my eye make up might look crazy to some, but I have worn it for 5 years and I am not about to change my face to suit other people. I also have a tongue piercing and snake bites (two lip piercings on my bottom lips). I currently do not have any tattoos because I am trying to figuer out exactly what I want before I make the appointment. I hope to have a chest piece and a half sleeve by the time I am "done" with all my tattoos.

I could stand to lose some pounds. I eat about 3 pounds of chocolate a month, during that "special time of the month". I eat whatever the heck I want, without thinking about how fattening it is. I used to watch what I ate and go walking every night, but somewhere along the line I gave that up. I don't eat fast food, but I don't eat enough "meals", and I randomly snack through-out the day. Ryan and I are going to sign up for a new gym by our house in town when it is finished, if it isn't too expensive per month.

I want to have ONE child. Everyone tells me to have atleast two because if I have one, then that child will be spoiled and blah blah blah. Nope, I am only putting my body, mind, and well-being through ONE child. I want to have a boy and I want his name to be "Morgan Brody". As rough as it sounds, I would hate to have a girl, simply because I SEE and personaly know what girls go through, and it sucks. A boy seems like it would be much easier for Ryan and I, not easy, but you know what I mean. Our personalities are fit for a little boy. We have already discussed it, lol.

I LOVE to sew. I sew all sorts of rat "beds", using fleece and/or flannel. That is pretty much all I sew besides corn heating pads.



Hrrrrm, I can't think of anything else and I am tired. Gooooodnight to me :biggrin2:.


----------



## EileenH (Dec 24, 2007)

_*"he needs to learn how to stop making guitar noises from his mouth to explain a new song that his band has...because I don't stinkin' know how to convert it to music in my head."*_

Haha! My husband does this all the time and it makes me crazy! I can't convert it to music in my head either, so I usually just roll my eyes.onder:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 24, 2007)

My name is Diana, but most people call me Di. I guess my life started out on a bit of a rough note: when I was a little girl I grew up in a household where I was abused (sexual/verbal). For many years I remember going to bed at night and envisioning myself crawling into some secret hiding place in my closet, a place where I could disappear from the world and no one would ever notice I was gone. I was a very small child as well, and in having to deal with issues that a child should never have to deal with, I wound up lonely, frightened, embarrassingly shy. Even though I was fairly intelligent, I barely skimmed through school, getting below average marks in every subject except one: writing. Unfortunately, back in those days writing was never given much focus, with math and science (blech!) taking precedence, and so I was never encouraged, nor did we have too many classes on the subject.

When I was nine I had to go into the hospital for emergency exploratory surgery. That was a very frightening experience for me, especially when no one told me I was going to have an operation. I remember being wheeled into the OR, everyone there in caps, gowns and face masks, and I was too frightened to move. Recovery time was long and I was in the hospital for a few weeks. All of this kept me from school for quite a while and of course, did nothing to help with my shyness...when I returned several weeks later I was even more shy, and my classmates tended to keep away from me. I was a designated 'loner', and felt alienated both there and at home.

Then when I was 10 my mother died. This event sent me into a complete tailspin, as she was the only one who I felt loved me. For years afterward I gravitated back and forth between two beliefs; first that of not being loved by her, and second, I pretended that she had simply 'gone away'. And tending to be self-abusive emotionally, I believed that she went away because I was a horrible child and she could not stand me. I also believed that she blamed me for the abuse that was taking place, even though I don't know that she ever even knew about it. So needless to say, I spent all of my childhood - and many of my adult years - hating myself.

My two saving graces during this period of my life were my best friend and my pets. My best friend was actually my only friend, and she and I related to one another very well, as she also lived in an abusive household...not to the same degree as mine, but she was verbally abused by her dad, and she too, grew up hating herself. So we were like two peas in a pod (as Forrest Gump would say), and many times people mistook us for sisters. My pets were my best friends at home; many nights when I lay in bed crying silently, a furry nose would gently nudge me, or a small body would curl up next to mine and tell me with unspoken words that I was loved. We had a dog back then, the family pet named Charlie, and he wound up being much more my dog than the family's. He followed me everywhere, I told him my innermost secrets (and not once did he ever divulge them!), and he and I were inseparable. He was a comical little beagle mix with the heart of a lion and the love of an angel, and many times I do believe he was the one who kept me from disappearing completely into myself.

When I turned 21 I married a man I'd met at my best friend's wedding. He was a nice guy and he taught me a lot, but, as with me, he had a lot of self-issues, which led to his having affairs. When I became pregnant he walked out, deciding he didn't really want to have a child after all. I wound up back at my dad's house, and while I won't go into the emotional toll the separation took on me, I will say that it reinforced all of the negative thoughts I'd carried - and been told - since childhood: that I was unloveable, that no man would ever want me, that wasn't capable of doing anything right...on and on. I was also terrified of becoming a mother, much less a single parent, as I wasn't sure I even wanted to have a child, and so for most of the pregnancy I felt my life was over.

Then along came my son. And he turned out to be the greatest single blessing of my life. I wanted to raise him in a way that he wouldn't grow up shy or without friends, so I constantly encouraged him to do things, I welcomed any chance he had to play and laugh, and I watched him blossom from a sweet, loving little boy into a wonderful, caring, and very loving young man. He turned out to be my confidante, and we more or less grew up together, me teaching him and him, in turn, teaching me. And while every parent wishes to shield their children from pain and harm, unfortunately I could not protect my son from the pain his dad's actions inflicted upon him. My son wound up dealing with his own set of demons, issues of abandonment by his dad, of not being loved by him, and ultimately, of self-hate because of it. Yet in the end I saw that his having to deal with all of these issues changed him, made him stronger, wiser...just as my own issues did with me so many years ago.

And of course, in the midst of all this were the pets. I had many, from dogs to cats to rabbits to mice to gerbils to hamsters, even to a horse...though she wasn't mine, she was a horse I fell in love with at a campground my friend and I went to in the summertime. I used to pretend she was my horse, seeing myself riding her through open fields, keeping her in a barn in my own home in the country. She was a beauty, herself neglected and abandoned as well by her owners, and we formed a strong bond. When the owner's son would go to saddle her, she would turn her head, bare her teeth and bite him on the shoulder, to which his response was to punch her back. She learned to bite anyone who approached her if they were attempting to saddle or bridle her, yet whenever I did she would stop, then simply stand and watch me. Not once did she ever show me her teeth or lunge; she'd put her head down so I could scratch beneath her mane. How many times I wished I could take her away from her life and give her a better home, but it was not to be...when I turned 17 the owners sold her along with most of their other horses, and I never saw her again.

Charlie, as I'd mentioned previously, was a savior in my young life. I was also surrounded by other pets - my love of animals coming from my mom, who had adored her cat Peter - and rabbits were no exception. They entered my life quietly, but the impact they had was enormous. Thumper was the first rabbit I bonded to completely, and she spent much of her life in my bedroom, sleeping with me in my bed, or running laps in the backyard and digging holes beneath the lawn in the hot dog days of summer. I somehow wound up, when I got older, with some Polish, and suddenly I got into the wonderful world of breeding. My knowledge of breeding rabbits was not vast, but I did have a friend - the man who'd sold me my first Polish - who was a walking encyclopedia of everything lagomorph. And in introducing me to rabbits and the world of breeding...and ultimately, rabbit shows...this man opened up a whold new world to me; one where people could be nice to one another, where adults really did take an interest in animals as more than just passing fancies. I'd found an element where I excelled, and was so grateful for it all.

Then when I divorced I was forced to sell the bunnies...something that broke my heart. However, my entire life changed in the coming years: I gained some self-confidence, found jobs that I actually could do, and, five years after having my son, he and I moved over 1000 miles away to start over. My sister - whom I haven't even mentioned, yet has been my best friend forever - had moved to go to college, met a man and decided to stay. When she began planning her wedding a couple of years later, that's when I opted to take my son and move closer to her...and that decision was the single best - yet hardest - in my life. But despite the struggles, doors opened for me, I 'found myself', and I ultimately discovered that there actually can be life after abuse, and after years of hating onesself. In the midst of all this I did have deal with some setbacks, including unemployment and a bout of cancer, but again, I also came to realize that these too, served a purpose. I strongly believe in the power of attraction, as well as there being a reason for everything that comes into our lives; it's all a matter of what we choose to do with it that decides how our lives will turn out.

And I guess I've really written nothing about my actual interests, so will list them very briefly here: I love to read. I love to write, and wish I did more of it. I love animals of all kinds. I love nature and the countryside. I love fireplaces on cold winter nights. I love movies. I love people who are kind, generous, trusting. Heck, I love people who aren't that either...as everyone who crosses our path has something to teach or show us about ourselves. 

And I love life.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 24, 2007)

My name is Stephanie. I'm 29 I live in Sarasota, Florida with my boyfriend Ron and his son Cody. I have my 3 rabbits and now 2 guinea pigs. I left a very bad relationship about a year ago. Needless to say it's been a very hard year for me. I've lived in Florida for about 4 years now. I'm from Indiana. In my spare time I enjoy playing games on my computer! I don't have any kids of my own but I do have 9 nieces and nephews.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 24, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> My name is Stephanie. I'm 29 I live in Sarasota, Florida with my boyfriend Ron and his son Cody. I have my 3 rabbits and now 2 guinea pigs. I left a very bad relationship about a year ago. Needless to say it's been a very hard year for me. I've lived in Florida for about 4 years now. I'm from Indiana. In my spare time I enjoy playing games on my computer! I don't have any kids of my own but I do have 9 nieces and nephews.


Her boy friends son lives with them.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everybody, my name is Angela and I'm a rabbit addict, LOL!

I live in Sheboygan, WI which is a fairly large city but very much like a small town. I grew up in a tiny village in the middle of nowhere a few hours from here. Went to college at Green Bay and met my hubby there. And here I thought I was destined to be a loner. My brother and I had plans to be loners and grow old living next to each other. I'd be a cat lady (but with a CLEAN house!) and he'd be the old man sitting on his porch, shaking his cane at kids and yelling at them to stay off the grass. Well, I'm married and he just got married a few months ago to a good friend of mine. I met her first! Humf!

I majored in Biology, which I love, but I'm working at a chemical plant right now. It sucks. I've been applying for new jobs but nothing's really come up. 

It seems to be a common theme here, but I also suffer from depression. James has been very supportive but it still took me several years to see a docter about it. Meds help some, but we're talking about having a baby soon and then I'll have to stop the meds while I'm pregnant. Speaking of meds, I have to take a lot because I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia last spring. No wonder I'm depressed, LOL! I'm 26 (27 on Jan. 2) but most of the time I feel like I'm 60.:?

In my free time, I play with my 4 buns (plus a foster!) and 2 cats. I volunteer with rabbits at the local shelter and just brought them all Christmas presents today. James and I are huge gamer geeks. We play roleplaying games (D&D and Shadowrun), board games, card games...

Actually, you can see the whole list of what we have here:
http://www.boardgamegeek.com/viewcollection.php3?username=naturestee&own=1&startletter=ALL

I was raised Lutheren but I'm definitely not, haven't been since I was in middle school and started thinking about it. I'm not really agnostic or atheist, or anything else for that matter, I'm open to everything but as a science girl can't believe anything without enough proof. And I'm very much against dogma because I've seen how many people and societies it can harm. I'm interested in different philosophies and religions, such as Druidism, Buddhism, Taoism, etc.

Let's see what else... OH! I keep everything entertained at work with updates on this. My older sister is getting married this coming Leap Day in Las Vegas. By Elvis, of course. She's lesbian, sort of. You see, her girlfriend went transgender and is now a boyfriend, which also means they can get legally married in states that don't require a birth certificate for marriage. They could get married in Wisconsin, but Jesse can't change his birth certificate without moving back to his birth state of Missouri for a year. Stupid. I don't see what the big deal is, anyone who ever met him even when he was still a girl thought he was a guy anyway. 100% male but with the wrong chromosomes. I know a lot of people find this whole thing disturbing, which amuses me. It doesn't affect anyone except my sister and her fiancee. Even Jesse's Lutheran pastor of a dad is ok with it now it just took him a little time.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

Angela, not sure on your views about meds in pregnancy, but there are some anti-deps (if that's what you take) which are safe to take during pregnancy. If you are worried about being med free it might be worth talking to your doctor about that.

Oh, and no offence, I really thought you were middle aged :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2007)

Hee hee! I've alway's seemed older than I really was. It used to be a good thing when I was a teenager.

My current med says it can't be taken during pregnancy. I had to get switched a couple times due to allergies, yay for fibro's chemical sensitivity. I'd have to stop my fibro meds too, which include the oh-so-necessary opiates and muscle relaxants. Not fetus friendly. But I don't want to be on anti-deps forever, I'm hoping to get weaned off them soon anyway.

I figure, take time and get clean slowly, and stop the birth control last of all. Poor James is really wanting a baby though, he wouldn't mind if I was pregnant right now!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

That sucks about the fibro (is that the chronic pain condition? sorry, I'm not too familiar with it). 

If you wean yourself down, it might be worth getting some sort of support through pregnancy, just in case. Sorry, I'm not trying to be an annoying fool, I've just come across too many people who have struggling in pregnancy off meds and not had support.

Sorry, I don't even know you. I'll shut up now. Anyway, good luck with however you go about it, and stuff.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 24, 2007)

Gosh,if i wrote anything here about me...there would only be a very small paragraph..if that lol


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, come on Cheryl! There's more than a paragraph to say about you. Besides, it takes a full paragraph to introduce all your bunnies, LOL!

And Flashy, I haven't really looked into all this yet so it's interesting to hear what other people know about it.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all, 

My name is Stephanie and I've had a truly blessed life. I have awesome parents and my sister is my best friend (I am also blessed with other great friends ). I met my hubby in high school and we dated for 4 years, and havebeen married for 5 years (that makes me 27). I am pregnant, and I had an easy time conceiving.

My only medical issue is migraines, and I can control those with medication.

My favorite pets are bunnies, dogs and chinchillas. I have two bonded bunnies and two bonded chinchillas at the moment. All very cute and healthy.

As for religion, I strive to practice religious teachings in everyday life. I have been a Baha'i (http://www.bahai.org) for about 8 years now. It has made me a better person.

For hobbies, I love any sport, reading and fostering animals.

I hope I can overcome any challenges in my life as bravely as you all have.

Edit: Also, I'm a web developer and I love my job. Funny how I forgot about that one, I'm writing from work!


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2007)

Well my name isnt really Polly well it is but it isnt lol!. My real name is Rosemary but it never gets used. Anyone who knows me well calls me Polly and i prefer it.

I am 28. and i am a beauty therapist. i went into this cause i wanted to make people feel better about themselves.

i am told i am subtle as a brick but i try to behave with people i dont know well. I cant be bothered with shallowminded people or people who talk about you behind your back. Therefore i don't have a lot of friends but if you are my friend i will do whatever i can for you

I am married to Bruce and i have been with him since i was 15. he is my soulmate and my best friend  We have been married for 3 years.

I have a brother who is 16 years older than me and i have a birthmark on my bum that used to spell out his name lol

i like to readand cross stitch in my spare time of which i dont have much inbetween running my own business and looking after my buns!!

i have an addiction to shoes and own around 70 pairs


----------



## cheryl (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok..here goes...

Well i was a painfully shy girl growing up...i didn't talk much because of my quietness,people would forget that i was around because i was so quiet,i only had a couple close school friends that i hung around with...but i always felt different than everyone else..like i didn't fit in because of my shyness...looking back now,i just don't know how i made it through school.

I was 27 years old when i started coming out of my shell :shock:

I was nothing but a spoiled little brat as a child...i got everything i wanted..plus more.

I'm the youngest of three children...i have a sister Cathy who is 43...and i keep reminding her how old she is lol....and i have a brother Steven who lives in Queensland,and i have not seen him for quite a few years now...he's 39...i hated my brother when we were kids...he would always hurt me and make me cry.

I have two children..both boys...Anthony 17,and Jeremy 12....their dad is vietnamese and i'm Australian,i'm white,and my boys have this beautiful brown tan....and it's not fair!.

Their father ended up giving me a lot of emontional problems through the years,and i sunk deeper and deeper into sadness,depression is in my family although i didn't suffer with it thank goodness,but it was justthe stress that i had to deal with,that in the end i didn't know how to resurface again....until i had,had enough of the unimaginable things he was doing to me....i somehowgot my courage up and took my children and left him.

I had to see a counsellor for my emontionalproblems....i was sinking in to deep with saddness that i was finding it hard to help myself....the counsellor was very supportive and i don't know what i would have done without her......i guess i should have talked to my family but i was ashamed.

No one was ever going to hurt me again.....we have been seperated for 7 years now

I have 14 beautiful bunnies that i just adore...they have brought some happinessback into my life again.....it was my first bunny Lollipop that changed my life forever though....i still think to this day that she came into my life for a reason....she showed me how to smile again,she lit that spark back up in me...that spark that went out a long time ago....i'm gonna cry now...because i always do when i think of that sweet little girl...god i miss her.. rip baby girl.

I'm one of those people,that i'm alway's worrying about making everyone else happy,and i forget about myself.

Well there's so much more i could say,but i won't bore you all with it though

Cheryl


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 24, 2007)

What a great thread!

My name is April, and I am 18 years old. I currently house 5 rabbits. 3 of which are my pets - Spank, Muffy, and Labrador. Savannah, is my boyfriend [Vince's] rabbit. And Royce is who we are fostering until October of 2008. We also have a 6 month old mouse named Bella, and a 2 year old Gerbil named Illoden Stormrage.

I began volunteering with the rabbits at the Vancouver SPCA at the age of 16. Then I moved into Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy, and now I'm looking into fostering guinea pigs for the Small Animal Rescue Society of British Columbia. I've also volunteered for the Stanley Park Ecology Society [As a wildlife educator], the Wildlife Rescue of British Columbia, and the Marine Mammal Rehabilitation Centre for the Vancouver Aquarium. Although I have wildlife experience, my heart lies with the bunnies!!

I'm starting college in January where I'll be working my way through a 4 year bachelor's degree in Biology. I did want to be a veterinarian, but I dread the idea of moving away. 

I figured, since I'm in love with shelter work, that's probably where I would like to be. There's just too many homeless rabbits running around here, and too many people hurting them. I hope to accomplish atleast one of two things: To own a nice piece of farmland - Round up as many loose running rabbits in our area as possible. Separate the land into differnt areas, build heated hutches, and open an education centre to teach people why NOT to dump your rabbit.

Or, open a fairly cheap spay and neuter clinic for rabbits to encourage people to fix your rabbit.

If only.. if only...

-April <3*
*


----------



## welonheadmoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice idea for a thread.

My name's Melody, and I will be 16 in 18 days. My life is pretty much insignificant and rather mundane right now, but here goes.

I have a rabbit who I love , and I just signed up to volunteer at my local shelter. I haven't started yet, but will most likely be socializing the cats and possibly helping w/ the clean up. Unfortunately, because of insurance problems, the other places I wanted really badly to volunteer at would not accept me: Turtleback Zoo, wildlife rehab, even interacting with the dogs at the shelter is a big no no. PixieStixxxx, you do not know how envious I am of you. :grumpy: It's not fair! 

However, I have my horses. I help somebody with their personal horses and also volunteer at Seaton Hackney stables every Sat. morning, where I get 1 hour of free riding time for 15 hours of back breaking work. Sometimes I just want to quit, especially if certain horses are being brats. The people are nice even if some can have quite ondescending attitudes :X, but 15 hours seem like a lot when I talk to people who do the same thing at other stables and their exchange is, say, 5 hours. I am curious to see how different that is in other parts of the country, if anyone can give examples just to fulfill my curiosty, please do!:biggrin2: Hopefully I'll start riding in the spring and find someone to teach me how to ride for free or in exchange for more work. Ugh. Can't afford lessons. 

At school, I am obsessive about perfect grades, or as near perfect as they can be. I also am in class council, International Club, volleyball, marching band, environmental club, etc. I was looking to maybe join the local 4-H chapter as well, but nobody answered my emails or calls, so that's that.

Ultimately, my goal is to be accepted into a great animal science program and who knows what'll happen from then on. I'm looking at Cornell, Maryland- College Park, and Rutgers - Cook College. So that's me.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 26, 2007)

*welonheadmoo wrote: *


> I have a rabbit who I love , and I just signed up to volunteer at my local shelter. I haven't started yet, but will most likely be socializing the cats and possibly helping w/ the clean up. Unfortunately, because of insurance problems, the other places I wanted really badly to volunteer at would not accept me: Turtleback Zoo, wildlife rehab, even interacting with the dogs at the shelter is a big no no. PixieStixxxx, you do not know how envious I am of you. :grumpy: It's not fair!



When I was 15, I had the exact same issues - I couldn't volunteer with animals or shelters because of insurance reasons. I then found the Stanley Park Ecology Society (Stanley Park is a 1000 acre rainforest here) and they took in volunteers from 14 and up. They also have a lot of connections to animals shelters, just because when they found an injured animal or pet, they had to take it somewhere. I volunteered with them for a summer doing wildlife education and welfare, and with that on my resume - I was allowed into shelters and volunteering with animals!

I hope you can find something similar!

-April


----------



## mezeta (Dec 30, 2007)

TRACY YOU ALWYS COME UP WITH THE BEST THREADS.

I AM GOING TO DO THIS ALL IN CAPS BECAUSE THIS KEYBOARD IS REALLY ANNOYING AND ITS JUST EASIER TO DO IT THIS WAY! OK HERE GOES...

MY NAME IS AMY I AM 24 AND LIVE IN THE UK IN A SMALL TOWN CALLED BELPER WHICH IS IN DERBYSHIRE. MY BOYFRIEND IS CALLED PHIL AND WE HAVE BEEN TOGETHER FOR JUST OVER SIX YEARS (SHOCK,SHOCK,HORROR,HORROR!) HE LIVES IN CHESTERFIELD WHICH IS WHERE I SPEND MOST MY TIME.

I HAVE A RABBIT CALLED JESSICA AND SOME OTHER PETS THAT I HAVE JUST BROUGHT TO LIFE (SORTOF) PHIL GOT THEM FOR ME AS A CHRISTMAS PRESENT THEY ARE THE SAME IDEA AS THE SEA MONKEYS ONLY THESE ARE CALLED TRIOPS AND ARE VERY ODD LOOKING HAVE A LOOK ON GOOGLE AT A PICTURE OF THEM THEY ARE VERY STRANGE THEY HAVE THREE EYES AND A HUNDRED AND SOMETHING LEGS!!! I HAVE JUST ADDED THE WATER AND I AM WAITING FOR THEM TO HATCH. TAKES 24 HOURS BUT SAYS YOU WONT SEE THEM FOR 2-3 DAYS.

I AM A VERY IMPATIENT PERSON AN EXAMPLE OF THIS IS I KEEP CHECKING ON THE TRIOPS AND IT HAS ONLY BEEN THREE MINS!

I LIKE TO KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING AND WHEN AND NO MATTER WHAT WE ARE DOINGI ALWAYS ASK PEOPLE WHAT WE ARE DOING AFTER AND WHAT WE WILL BE DOING AFTER THAT. IT BUGS THE HELL OUT OF ME NOT KNOWING WHAT IS HAPPENING.

MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY ALL THINK I LOOK LIKE SOMEONE FAMOUS. THE MAJORITY OF MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY SAY KYLIE MINOGUE BUT I HAVE HAD SOME PEOPLE SAY OTHER PEOPLE SOME OF WHICH WERE.. ANGELINA JOLIE, KEIRA KNIGHTLY WHEN SHE WAS IN LOVE ACTUALY AND BRIDGET BRIANS GIRLFRIEND IN WHAT ABOUT BRIAN. I CANT UNDERSTAND THIS AS NONE OF THESE PEOPLE LOOK REMOTELY LIKE EACH OTHER!?! 

I GETTING DRESSED UP, FULL MAKE UP, SPARKLY EARINGS, PRETTY DRESS AND KILLER HEALS. ANY OPPORTUNITY TO DRESS UP AND I WILL.

I LOVE READING WHEN I WAS YOUNGER I USED TO READ ONLY HORROR TYPE BOOKS SUCH AS GOOSEBUMPS AND POINT HORROR WHEN I GOT A LITTLE MORE OLDER AND THEN ON TO STEVEN KING IN MY TEENS. NOW I LIKE TO READ BOOKS THAT MAKE ME LAUGH.

SOME OF MY FAVE BOOKS ARE :-

1. SHOPAHOLIC BOOKS BY SOPHIE KINSELLA
2. PS I LOVE YOU BY CECILIA AHERN
3. LOVELY BONES 

THERE ARE LOADS MORE BUT I CANT REMEMBER THEM.

MUSIC WISE I LIKE MOST THINGS SUCH AS R&B, DANCE, 80'S CHEESE

MY FAVE THINGS TO WATCH ON TV ARE:

LOST, FRIENDS, DEXTER, HERO'S, DESPERATE HOUSEWIFES, PRISON BREAK, WHAT ABOUT BRIAN. LIFE ON MARS.. THERE ARE SO MANY MORE AND I CANT THINK OF THEM. I LOVE WATCHING SOAPS, MANELY NEIGHBOURS AND CORRONATION STREET...I'M ONE SAD GIRL HEHE.

MY LIFE TAKES AFTER BRIDGET JONES'S I HAVE SO MANY EMBARRASING MOMENTS, FLASHY KNOWS A LOT OF THEM SO SHE CAN VOUCH FOR ME ON THAT HEHE.

I WORK IN LAW AND HAVE DONE SINCE I WAS 17 AND ITS TAKEN ME THAT LONG TO REALISE I REALLY HATE IT AND SOLICITORS ARE NOT ALL THAT NICE (WELL THE ONES I HAVE BEEN WORKING FOR ANYWAYS. I WOULD LOVE TO WORK WITH ANIMALS BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT AND IT SEEMS VERY DIFFICULT TO GET YOUR FOOT IN THE DOOR BUT I AM GOING TO KEEPON TRYING BECAUSE THIS OFFICE MALARKY IS DRIVING ME NUTS!

I AM MARRIED TO WENTWORTH MILLER AND I AM SEEING DOMINIC PURCELL ON THE SIDE (THE TWO BROTHERS MICHAEL AND LINCOLN FROM PRISON BREAK). . . OK THAT WAS BLATENTLY A LIE BUT IT FELT GOOD TO WRITE THAT DOWN HEHE.

I AM SHY AROUND PEOPLE I DONT KNOW AND LOUD AND BUBBLY AROUND PEOPLE I DO.

WHEN I MET PHIL HE THOGHT I WAS A NORMAL, SWEET, SHY GIRL. HE NOW KNOWS BETTER AND THINKS I AM LOUD AND STRANGE.

I SING WHEN I AM IN THE CAR AND SOMEONE IS DRIVING I CANT HELP IT AND IT TENDS TO BE WHATEVER RANDOM TUNE THAT HAS POPED INTO MY HEAD AND THAT TENDS TO BE SONGS FROM DISNEY CARTOONS!!!

I HAVE ODD HABITS LIKE IF I GO UPSTAIRS I HAVE TO SWITCH ALL THE LIGHTS ON EVEN IF I AM ONLY GOING INTO MY BEDROOM.

I AM A MESSY PERSON I JUST CANT SEEM TO KEEP TIDY AND PHIL IS AS BAD AS ME SO THERE IS NOTHIG TO BALANCE IT OUT, WHEN WE MOVE IN TOGETHER WE WILL HAVE TO HIRE A CLEANER WE ARE THAT BAD!

THATS ENOUGH ABOUT ME FOR NOW


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 31, 2007)

My name is Heather. I'm 32 and live in Florida. I'm originally from Massachusetts. I'm pretty sick of Florida and plan on moving somewhere else when I can. 

I've been married for 5 years to Kevin and we have no human children. We're not sure if we want any either.

I've been a vegetarian since I was 18 and believe in the right of every animal to live free of cruelty and fear.

I have 1 cat named Kezra, 6 bunnies, 1 hamster and 2 fish. They are all spoiled .

I work as a Pharmacy Technician but I think I'm having a mid life crisis and would like to start something completely new. I don't know what.

I'm very easy going and a positive person for the most part. That's all I can think of about me for now.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I'm Anna. I'm 14, in 8th grade and have been home schooled since forever! I'm a Christan and go to the Church of Christ. i l*ove* to read, and i can knit, crochet(a little)embroider, sew(some, we're working on that this year), cook(i _can_ do it, but most of the time mom does it)and make my own jewelry. I also have had Type 1(or Juvenile)Diabetes for 3 1/2 years(if you want to know more about it, go here....http://www.jdrf.org/index.cfm?page_id=103442). if anybody else has Type 1 and want to talk, just PM me. i LOVE helping other people! mom's says 'its a bad thing and i wish you didn't have it, but maybe you can help someone else.' so i try to help other people(Esp. kids/teens)as much as i can!

Anna


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

So... I read today that Tracy had started an "introduce yourself" thread... it got me thinking, so I went through the older posts and found it and just got through reading everyones posts. Tracy this was a great thread idea, and I think it's so cool that everyone was so honest & open. So I am posting for two reasons - 1) to introduce myself! 2) to bump this thread so hopefully more people will join in - I think this is one of the best threads I've read in the "let your hare down" section. I didn't read a single thing about anyone I didn't like - and in fact I like you guys even more! lol. 

So I'm Donna, I'm in my mid-twenties.I live in the middle of 700 acres of forest, not near civilization. I live with my partner of close to five years, Kevin. We have a true, may-december relationship, he's much older than me, but we fit so well it's ridiculous. Besides his dog running away to my house which allowed us to meet, aside from all the other things we share in common, we share the same goals and philosphy on living which is very important to both of us. We live a fairly simple life on our farm, and quiet and that is how we like it. We run a Sanctuary for unwanted and rescued rabbits, and we also have a few horses, a couple goats, three sheep, two llamas, 2 pigs, lots of birds, a couple Guniea pigs, 3 Prairie dogs, and hmm... I think that's it? *scratches head* ah, two dogs, and a cat!

We live off our land as much as possible and take care of the wildlife whom share their home with us.Our *local* deer herd, we know by their markings and name, and I spend a lot of my time watching them and learning about them and their lives. I am very interested in wildlife, and spend most of my free time hiking, and just photographing and enjoying nature, and writing. Kevin has built our house from the ground up so we are still continuing to finish it. Aside from that, I care for our animals, work on the farm, and am hoping one day when I actually have some time, to begin studying Wildife Rehabilitation. 

We don't really fit in the local area, especially me! lol. I have different ideasabout animals than the local farmers and most think we are nuts. My human friends & family live far away and I only see them physically once a year or less. My animals have always been my family and focus, and absolutely my strength. As hard as I work to ensure they are safe, well cared for, and loved, they work equally hard to ensure I feel needed and loved! I'm easy - a lick or two is all I need once & a while. 

O.K. long enough! Who's next? :biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 14, 2008)

Since I am tired, sunburned, and reasonably sure my sons pig hates me and is plotting my demise...

Sums me up...

www.myspace.com/lotr_dork


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Trailsend! I wondered about this thread too, I must have missed it at the time! I was reading all the other replies but my curiosity over why this was dug up got the better of me so I skipped to the end! :shock:I'll add my reply then go back and read the rest! 

Ok, I'm Jen, I'm 23 and live in Bristol, England with my partner Steve. We've been together for 2 and a half years now and we fight like cat and dog and get very grumpy with each other at times, but we're ultimately very happy together and I know that he's The One! We are moving house in 2 or 3 weeks, to the house next door lol, and I can't wait because it's bigger and better (more money but I guess you can't have it all!) :biggrin2:

Steve is a web developer, he owns his own company so he can work from home most of the time, which is good as he keeps me company most days, because I can't work at the moment. I am supposed to work as a coach, or trainer for Orange, a mobile phone company over here, but I have been off sick since July with a balance disorder called Labyrinthitis. It sounds made up, but unfortunately it's very real! It makes me feel very sick, and dizzy, kind of like when you're on a boat in really stormy weather, and also when you're really drunk and the room spins?I get that quite a lot, and also eye ache, headaches, nausea, sensitivity to sound and light etc. I'm seeing lots of different doctors and trying lots of different medication, but so far nothing has worked. Also, recently I've had 2 operations, and you've probably seen my threads in this forum moaning about them all! They were on my back, and the last one was the 7th in the past 6 years. I had hoped it would be the final one, but I'm not so sure yet. Fingers crossed that it heals well..... 

Ummm, what else to say... I love music, I'm an indie girl at heart but I love rocky music too. My favourite bands are Acrade Fire, Editors, Jimmy Eat World, REM and many other bands that have left my head at this point! I spend waaaaay too much time on the internet, on here, Facebook, and I'm not entirely sure where else! RO seems to take up quite a bit of my online time! I also love cooking, and have a new motto that if I can cook anything from home myself from scratch, then I will. I hate to even buy a jar of pasta sauce now, when I can just make my own. I love taking pictures. Whether it's of the bunnies, a nice landscape, a pretty flower or of me and all my mates on a night out after a few drinks, I have thousands of them! I'm trying to get more into photography to take better pictures, and am reading lots, and I think my parents might buy me a DSLR for my birthday, which would be the best present ever! 

I'm extremely shy with or around people I don't know, and will never ever approach someone, I'll always wait for them to talk to me. If they show enough interest, I'll open up quite easily and love to make new friends. I'm a Gemini, and therefore I'm EXTREMELY stubborn and can be really argumentative, but I only ever display this with Steve or my family, I possess a strange inability to argue with my friends or anyone else! I'm quite trusting, and very trustworthy. If you tell me something that you want kept quiet, I'll take it to my grave. I'm extremely loyal and will do anything for a friend. Once I've decided you're a good friend, you've got me for life, unless you do something really truly terrible to me. I have a large group of friends and we all get on really well, and second to my family and Steve they are the most important thing in my life. I've always believed that it doesn't matter what you do in life, as long as you are happy and able to provide for yourself and your family ok, then that's all that matters. On the other hand, I strongly believe that we are all responsible for our own happiness. If you hate your job, that's ok, just go and find a new one that you really want to do! Don't sit around and moan about it! 

Oh, and it would seem I also have a strange tendancy to write a LOT when I reply to threads, as I've done here! Well, I think that's enough about me now lol!

Jen xx


----------



## Mocha04 (May 29, 2008)

Nice to meet you all.....

My name is Reyna. My husband, bunny and I live in sunny South Florida. I'm in a vocalist in aup and coming Hard Rock band by night and a insurance agent by day (weird combo..huh..lol). Since I travel alot for myband -tours and stuff...mocha is there if daddy tags along too.

If you would like to check out my band - www.myspace.com/threeinoneband


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 29, 2008)

This is the coolest idea, Tracy...didn't start reading "let your hair down" until recently...and I'm glad it got bumped.

My name is Grace, and I'm 45 shock. I've been married to Lee for almost 25 years, and have 3 awesome "children"....Sarah, who's 23, Michael, who's 19, and John, who's 15. We became bunny slaves a little over 4 years ago. We had gone to our state farm show, and visited the rabbit area....John fell in love, and cajoled us into adopting Whiskers, who's a 5 year old chocolate brown Netherland Dwarf. After about 5 or 6 months, we thought he might like a lady friend, so we checked with the local rabbit rescuers. There were many fosters, and we met about a dozen dear bunnies before meeting Pumpkin. She was an older lady (about 6, the foster mom thought), and had spent most of her life in a small cage. Her owners finally decided they didn't have time for her, and gave her up to the rescue. Jess, the foster mom, had pretty much resigned herself to the fact that Pumpkin would be hers when John held her. He fell in love! We met a couple more lovely bunnies, but John kept insisting that Pumpkin was the one for us. When we visited again, I held her for quite a while, until she bit me rather hard on the stomach. I was convinced that she was NOT the girl for us, but John was so sure that I relented. Boy, am I glad that I did. While she and Whiskers never got together....she's a solitary lady....she is the love of my life....she's still somewhat aggressive, but I love her to pieces.

Like a lot of members here, I struggle with depression, and have been on medication since our daughter was born. It is ok, in that it takes the edge off most of the time, but I sometimes wonder what it would be like to not need it at all. My DH is unbelievably terrific about it, and gives me all the support that anyone could dream of getting. I'm so incredibly lucky to have been given such a lovely gift like him.

I'm pretty much afraid of most people, but try to hide it for my kids' sake....I love to help people who are in trouble, and care deeply about my friends. I've found so many wonderful people here, and I appreciate this forum so very much. I often feel as though it's my lifeline to the only people who really understand what I'm like. 

Again, thanks, Tracy, for this great idea. You are such a thought-filled and thoughtful person. We're truly blessed to have you here.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 29, 2008)

I am Zin.. I am 6ft3, and a squishy girl..

I enjoy waffles, a nice pair of pants, and bright shiney things..

I am looking for a mute man, incapable of free speech and independent thought. My husband is none of these, and I am searching for a legal way to labotomize him against his will.

I believe children should be seen AND heard... just over at someone elses house.

I dislike people as a rule.. but I do find them tolerable..

I love animals, action figures, comic books and watching history accounts of stupid crap.

I love my books and my sewing and beadwork..

I hate liars theives and charlatans

Scottish men are sexy, followed closely by Irishmen.

I am slightly dissillusioned with life..

I have a tendency to skip the country when time allows, and even when it doesn't.

My personal theme song I hum in my head as I walk around in public is *Imperfection* by Saving Jane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gv5Z2yPRlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gv5Z2yPRlw[/ame]



I have a motorcycle, I fantasize about being a fantastically dressed superhero, driving around town writing the injustice of badly dressed people.. it is a not a victimless crime, the poorly dress suffer ridicule, and we suffer assault on our senses,

When driving said motorcycle, I hum Bon Jovis *wanted dead or alive* to myself.

I read historical novels to my rabbits.

I sing Steve Earle's Guitar town to my piggles.. perefctly, just like he does..I enjoy it.. the neighbors do not..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxHpeXAKxF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxHpeXAKxF8[/ame]



I can do a perfect scottish or irish brogue for ren fairs, and am capable of doing a perfect english accent, be it noblewoman or peasent, and can do one mean cockney accent, confusing even meself.

I wanna be a pirate, and I think it would be fantastic to be able to carry a swords around all the time and buckle some swashes. SWASH SWASH BUCKLE BUCKLE

My kids think Im nuts..

My oldest son is obsessed with how his butt looks in wranglers..

My youngest son uses words out of context.. such as when he learned the word conquistador... for weeks it was *I shall eat this dinner, like a conquistador* *I will take a bath, like a CONQUISTADOR*

My daughter is self absorbed and thinks she has to have a man to live

My grandson has yet to develop any powers of dysfunction, but he's only a year old, give it time.

If you set your clothes out the night before, the cat gets jiggy with em and you feel violated.

And my weiner dawgs come in grande and venti sized..

Such is my life...


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

I'm Julie (obviously I have a great imagination for screen names), I'm 43 and have a BF Eric who's 45 and we've been together for 4 years; I also have a 19 year old cat Tbone (she was originally a boy but at 9 months the gender fairy came by) and ofcourse Baxter! my bun who is about 7 months old.

I've never been married (but have been asked 3 times and always ran - anic. Getting married to me always equated to growing up, which I have thus far avoided. Similiar reason to not having children - never really felt old enough to have someone calling me "Mom" (and honestly, probably would not have been as great as my Parents were). I have an older sis Sue who is 49 and an older bro Rick who is 47 and they both did the responsible thing and were married and had children so I like to live that part oflife vicariously through them. 

My father passed away 10 years ago and every now and then I still talk to him like he is sitting next me. My mom Barbara is 79 and is one of my bestfriends (we can talk for hours on the phone about nothing).

I have a handful of close friends and prefer to spend my time puttering around my apartment, doting on the BF and the animals. I live in WestHollywood, CAmy apartment sits directly above the famed Sunset Strip. For anyone that watches that show TMZ when they comeback from commercial and their driving down Sunset and come to a stop at the light if you take a right - I'd be right upthe street - lol!

As for things I enjoy - reading, writing, PBS, Video games (have every system but the WII) animals, grocery shopping (I know weird); gardening, movies and Judge Judy!! Oh and I spend a ridiculous amount of time on RO!:wave:


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

My name is Fran, i'm 17. I'm at school still studying ICT, Product Design, English Lit&Lang. I hope to go to university soon to study furniture design and marketing.

Erm, well i live in Kent, which is a big county in the South East of England, close to London. Kent is half country/half town so its a realy good place to live.

I work in a shoe shop on Thursdays and Sundays (and lots of overtime). Its Clarks to be precise, i'm sure alot of you will have heard of that. Some of our shoes are pretty gross, but i have some nice stuff from there, oh and the handbags THE HANDBAGS! Mmmm...

I honestly don't have that many interesting hobbies. I like web design and i help my Mum out doing web updates for her web design company. I've done a bit of horseriding in my time but its just too expensive for me to keep up. I also did some dance, i started tap dancing at 4 and stopped at 14, i also did modern for about 5 years but never ballet. 

I'm learning to drive! And its so fun but so difficult. I love it. I hope i can get a car soon!

I live with my Mum. My parents divorced when i was 3 and i'm an only child. I don't see my Dad very often because he lives in Bournemouth (about 3 hrs away) but i do still talk to him. He's pretty rich... i should talk to him more! Also (i probably shouldn't be writing this on the internet) but i have reason to believe he is a spy.... all i know is he has a codename on his drivers license and he has a self-destructing laptop. (Great, now i will be hunted down by the CIA).

Erm, not sure what else. Me and my friends make alot of videos... alot of videos. We haven't made one for ages but generally we just film our evenings together and then put them together.

I'll find some weird ones, parental advisory? The last one is based on the true story of how i burnt my chin by drinking some scalding hot tea out of a flask and spilling it on myself... i had to go to hospital.. yeah... i had a south-african doctor...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWALQ6qDgSM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srY8u3ZmoxQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpCZK2v5-rQ[/ame]


----------



## delusional (May 31, 2008)

Let's see....

My name's Becca, I'm 21 in July and I live in Leeds, West Yorkshire, England.

I work for a crappy company, earning a crappy wage and getting stabbed in the back by my coworkers on a regular basis. Don't worry, I'm not paranoid and think they're all out to get me, they stab each other in the back too. It's a really horrible place to work and I feel like I'm back in school.

I go from manic, on-top-of-the-world to wanting to crawl under a rock and die, and back again, several times a day.

I want everything now. I don't like to wait for what I want. I'm impulsive, and once I've decided to do something I do it and usually don't think about the consequences until it's too late.

On the complete opposite of that, I have no confidence in myself, and never really have. In fact, I have spent most of the day debating whether to post in this thread because I'm sure that nobody really wants to read about me. And the same with most other threads; even if I know the answer I don't like to post in case I'm wrong.

I recently got two more bunnies, and I haven't even posted about them because I'm afraid people here will judge me for it. I don't know why, and I don't know why it matters to me, but I've always done it. I have never been part of the group, or the clique, and have never really had a 'best friend'. I'm not in touch with anyone I knew from school, and I haven't made any friends at any of my jobs that I would see outside work. It's pretty much just me and Lee, and if I didn't have him and good relationships with my parents and sisters I don't know what I'd do.

I read, but not enough. I write, and I love it when I'm doing it, but once again the confidence issue kicks in and nobody ever reads it. I wrote a 232 page 'novel' a couple of years ago, read it back to myself, deleted the file and shredded the copy I printed. I draw, as some of you may know. I paint, I sew, and I make jewellery. I have a tendency to take on too many things at once and then take a long time to finish them all.

You may be able to tell (if you got this far through my rabble ) that I'm in a somewhat melancholic mood right now. Perhaps the happy me needs to make another post sometime - introduce the other side of me.


----------



## Becca (Jun 1, 2008)

[sup]First of all I want to say this is such a great idea Tracy, well done!
Here I go then...
Hello my name is Rebecca but you can call me Becca - Which is what I prefer!
I am 12 years old but I am 13 in 21 days YAY (21st June) I love animals especially rabbits and I always have!
I love to talk and always have my mouth open, I also love singing, as Tracy already knows I entered a talent show which I sang in and I won the first part, then I won a free holiday back to enter the final which I also won, I was so happy!!

*My favourite subjects at school are English and Drama, I am currently failing Maths and Science :?
Like Tracy I come on msn and RO everyday apart from when I am doing german homework :X !!!
My addy is [email protected] please tell me who you are if you add me!
I have a little sister called Emily who is 10 and my mum and dad called Jane and Richard!
I have five wonderful best friends who I love sooo much:
Grace my singing buddy
Wendy my sharing buddy
Fay my hilarious buddy
Jack my boy buddy
Thom my crazy buddy!
But they are all wonderfully great to me- I coudn't ask for better friends! 

I love wearing short skirts and dresses and hate wearing anything below my knees - It makes me feel realy self concious if I wear anything below my knees 

Now for a bit more about my interests and favourites:
Colour - Blue and Green
Singer(s) - Cher, Craig Powell, Westlife and of course 
MICHAEL JACKSON :shock:
I don't watch a lot of telly it bores me a bit but the programs I do watch are:
Britains got talent, X Factor, Torchwood and Dr Who

My starsign is Gemini but I am on the verge of being a Cancer though I don't really understand that becuase Cancers are meant to be shy and no way am I shy! 
I end up talking to random people about random things 

I don't really know what to put now...
I like reading and going on the computer umm... I love celebrating occasions in the best way possible especially birthdays 

I have 3 bunnies, 3 fish and 1 gerbil! I am sure you have heard about them and also Fluffball might be pregnant which I really pray she isnt :?

Anyway bye for now I think thats all!
xxxx


*[/sup]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm bumping this so that everyone can add more stuff to what they wrote, and so new people can write about themselves too!

Love reading about you guys


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG a Zombie thread back from the dead :biggrin2:

Things have changed since I wrote mine, I think (although I have yet to read it, but I know that I volunteer now when I didn't then).


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this thread! Thanks for bumping it Autumn! 

Reading my own post has made me realise that I use waaaaaay too many exclamation marks lol.... :shock:

I'm going to write a little update, if that's ok? 

Things have changed for me too. I don't have a job anymore since I got made redundant in September :biggrin2:, we did move house across the road and it's brilliant. I love this place. The operation on my back it turns out WAS the last one forever, and I'm all healed up now.... thank God! *touch wood lol*...

We've had a rough year but I'm trying to stay positive because I really am quite lucky at the end of the day, and I have so much to be thankful for as opposed to moaning about  

One of my best friends has betrayed me badly, and really destroyed my opinion of her. The stuff I've been through this year has made me realise who my real best friends are and I appreciate them all the more for it. They are the ones who didn't drop me just because I'd had an operation and couldn't go out partying, therefore was no fun anymore. It's sad to lose a friend but I feel grateful for the good friends that I do have 

I *think* that my dizziness is improving, although I'm not sure if it's just a passing phase, but if it really is, in the New Year I'll be looking into some sort of a job or something lol. I want to work with animals in some way, I'm just not sure if that will involve me going back to college to do a veterinary nursing course, or what really. But animals must feature somewhere 

That's all that's 'new' with me... I think everybody else should post updates as well. Or if you haven't posted before, post!! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought I posted in here but I can't see my post :?.

Well I'm Michelle and I come from New Zealand . I'm turning 26 this wednesday. I live with my partner Mathew, we have been together for 7 years this christmas.

I have a cat Brewster, she's perfect, and a bunny Sakura, who is perfect also. They have the best personalities.

Mathew and I rent a revolting old house in a crappy part of town . He works part-time, and I am on a disability benefit for depression and anxiety, and severe daily migraines that hinder my ability to work. I have worked in retail and also with mentally disabled youth when I did work though.

I'm terribly shy in real life but feel pretty bold and outgoing on the internet. I have a few lovely friends online, not really any friends in real life.

I'm the eldest of two offspring, I have a 23 year old brother called Chris. I haven't seen my dad for years but my mum lives very close by and I see her a lot. I'm really close with my grandma and her husband Rod, he's 40 and she's 63 and they are the most awesome in love couple I have ever come across.

I like rock music and knitting (not always at the same time but one helps me to enjoy the other more for some reason ). I like mostly 80's and 90's music, not really into modern stuff as I feel there is a lack of effort and talent lately bar a few good singers. I am going to go see Iron Maiden 20th Feb next year and can't wait! But I think I'll leave my knitting at home .

Right now I'm knitting a baby blanket, a girl I used to babysit when she was a toddler (she's only 15 :shock is due early next year and doesn't have a lot of nice stuff.

I love these threads, and Jen your exclamation marks in your original post were very enthusiatic lol!

Michelle


----------



## Flashy (Jan 9, 2009)

*bumps for Lindsay*


----------



## TedandPetal (Jan 9, 2009)

hi everyone, i'm lindsay. i'm 24 and i'm a test engineer working withh CCTV systems (sounds exciting but really not) i'm married just over a year now and loving it. i live in northern ireland and moved up to larne when i got married. i've always had animals but when i was at home we just had trixie the dog so couldn't really have any animals of my own. got ted in april we bought her as a boy but turned out she was a girl and i got petal 3 weeks after ted. they are both my pride and joy and although noone else in my family appreciates them i do. i don't have any friends in larne so i usually play with the bunnies will my husband does some work (we're not the type of couple to sit in every night staring at each other, we pretty much do our own thing when we're home, keeps it fresh) i am engineering mad, i drive an mr2 and i have my motorbike license without the bike at the moment. i also horse ride every tuesday.i like reading and music and exercising when i can be bothered. lol i really don't lead a very interesting life but it's simple and i like it lol.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess I haven't introduced myself yet.

I'm Danielle.I am 19 years old. I work full time as a Financial Reporting Associate and just passed my CPAT Certification.

I have 2 bunnies, Splinter and Adeline. I got Splinter when he was 8 weeks old. Adeline is Splinter's sister, but I just got her a week ago because her owner no longer wanted her.

My favorite animals are cats and bunnies.

I have been with my boyfriend since I was 16 and in April we plan to buy a house. His name is Matthew and he is a manager at Lowe's Home Improvement.

People like to point out all my good qualities (sarcasm). I am usually told I am apathetic, stubborn, uncompassionate, and I always look like I want to kill someone.

The last statement might be true, and the stubborn part. But I have to feel that they just don't know me well enough to judge 

Ah good times.

xo


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jan 9, 2009)

My name is Jamie, I am 27 yrs. old. My bday is in Feb. I currently live in the state of Washington and love it here. I am from California. I am married and my hubby is in the military. I have an 8 yr. old daughter and another on the way. I am a stay at home mom.

we have one bun, and a small fish tank with some tetras and a betta. I used to be activein agility, until our beloved dog got ill and passed away. That was about 2yrs ago. 

Still very much new to the bun world. we brought home our bunny Sept. 11, 2008. my daughter picked him out. He was the only black one out of the litter, all the others where cream color and light grey. I was surprised when she pick out the black one, but I'm glad she did. He has the greatest character! Before this I never owned and bunny nor did I know anyone who did. I honestly thought bunnies just lived in a cage and that was that. But before deciding on a pet bunny I did lots of research and found it was the opposite. After we brought him home, a few days after he got settled in his cage we began setting up an area where he could roam. Now after all these months I am still amazed on how much a bunny can be a companion just as much as a dog or a cat. he is a free roaming rabbit who uses the littler box and goes into his cage for most naps and is obsessed with a little portable heater that he stands infront of! He beggs for food, affection, gets on the couch. he's like another human in the house. It's been an unbelievable experience. It really makes me want to get another! I'm deciding getting another bunbun in the future so he can have a bonding mate. He's getting fixed firstof course this Monday. 

I am really glad I found RO, so much info and good reads.

Interests: I love the outdoors and wildlife here in Washington and all the places to see and visit. This is my second time living in this state, my daughter was born here the first time. I really want to get into kayaking, but that may have to wait a bit longer. love art, and reading good books, mostly about true stories. My daughter does tap dancing and swimming. I try to get her into anything that she wants to do, so she can have that opportunity that I was never able to have. She collects pokemon cards, I love it just as much as she does lol. I also like to watch anime, mostly Naruto and Bleach.I watch Naruto with my daughter as well. I even got my husband addicted to Naruto. He started watching it while he was in Iraq, because I was always talking about it. He always trys to be a part of whatever I'm into or do.

And I'm sure after I post this im going to be like oh man i should have put this or that... lol always happens...


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

DARN!! i dont have enough time to post.

i will do it when the exams are over...:grumpy:

well, my name is elena, im 99% irish, and live in NI. i would love too go to belfast to do vetiany suduties....... like, michela(sp?) i can speak, write and read some irish. i am being taught more in school. oh im12yrs old and am in 2nd year...... i am a roman catholic, (hey there are alot more than i thought on hear... than i thought:biggrin2(not like i dont like other faiths/religions....)

i have 3 friends, fiona, the best buddy every. my only friend i havve every got. and my 2 lop eared rabbits, ok make it 4, for a bunny that passed away...i have went on pilgarms to rome, and 1 holiday in rome. 

i am rubbish at spelling and ill post ALOT more when i have time. like my exams are next week...... so, Saturday, or sunday i will find time to post....... 

any way this is a good theard, and i did enjoy reading other peoples.... so ill let u read about me later, say a prayer for my exams..:?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 9, 2009)

Conas ta tu, Irishlops? What part of Derry are you from?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

im in the city side, but im actuallly in the country, you could walk for 2mins then ur in donegal!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 9, 2009)

i got 17 out of 20 in my oral irish exam! yay, revision worked, nerves......dont.

sabine, cÃ¡ bhfuil tÃº i do chÃ³nÃ¡Ã­? agus cÃ©n sÃ³rt duine thÃº?

lol, ps, im in like derry city, but live in a rual area.


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2009)

This is such a great idea! I'm surprised I haven't seen it yet! 

Well, my name is Karlee, and I'm from Washington, and I've lived here all my life. My birthday is on Janurary 12th, so it's coming up soon! I live with my mom, my dad and my older sister, Ashley. I wish I had more siblings, butI guess one sister is enough. Living in Washington is very wet. It rains alot. At the momentI'm stuck in my house due to flooding. Both roads we have to leave are flooded, soI'm mostly on the computer. We live on the out-skirts of our town, on4 acres of forest. I'm usually outside, when it's nice enough. 

I right now I have 3 dogs, 2 cats, and 4 rabbits. My dogs are Daisy, Howie and Sadie. Sadie is a black lab around 5-6 years old, Daisy is a maltese who is 10 months right now. And is going to be one in March, Howie is a maltese also. He is 10 weeks old. Daisy and Howie's father is the same, but different mom's. We aren't going to be breeding them. My cats names are Katie and Kekey. Kekey is a 16 year old cat, in human years. My parents got her before my sister was born. Katie is 4 years old, and is very lazy. They are both tabbys. And of course my rabbits. Rabbits are my favorite animal, butI love all kinds of animals. 

Well enough about animals more about me.. Hehe. Well I enjoy going to school, and learning new things. I do pretty good in school, and get good grades. I play soccer, basketball and track for my school. Track hasn't started yet, but it will soon. I also race motocross. I have a 150 CFR Honda. I've been racing since I was very young. I race at a near by race-track, which is near Emily and Amanda's house. (BSAR and BlueSky). They usually come and watch me race on Sunday. 

More hobbies of mine are, reading, taking pictures, and being outdoors. I also show my rabbits in 4-H. I plan on showing a different animals this year, but I'll still show rabbits. I still can't deiced what else I'm going to show. 

Well that's my introduction type thing! 

Karlee


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, my name is Grace or I'm often called Gracie,I'm 15 andI'm from County Clare, West Ireland. I live in the countryside, which is beautiful. Clare is one of the main countys in Ireland that tourists go to because we have *alot* of tourist attractions, like the Cliff's of Moher, and the Burren and there's always Americans around taking pictures of our castles during the summer, you can always pick them out of the crowd with their big cameras swinging around their necks and taking pictures of everything! They always wear hats and t-shirts that say 'Ireland' on them too, it's hilarious, no offense :biggrin2:







Cliffs of Moher






Burren






Abbey in the middle of my town, major attraction.






Country in red is Ireland, yup a little island.

So know you know a bit about where I live. There are eight people in my family, me, my parents and my two sisters and three brothers. Aged from 19-2.

My interests include friends, which I love, there is seven in my main group of friends including me of course there are the friends you don't see too much aswell. I also like animals, mainly rabbits, cycling, horseriding, reading and bebo! I also am obsessed with Playboy bunnies, the symbol, not the girls, and have playboy bunny bedcovers and posters and I'm getting my room painted pink and black and getting my wall stenciled with playboy bunnies.

I hate school, it sucks big time, I basically wish everyday away and can't wait till I'm done in two years! I get average grades but I get distracted easily and don't really try very hard and I actually have a social life so I'm not going to get many As or anything. The only subject I work at and get As in is history because I find it interesting amd actually work at it, I could get As if I wanted to in my other subjects too but I have other things to do.

I have other animals besides my two bunnies. I have a dog called Heidi, three cats Kitten, Roxy and Tom, a duck and nine chickens. Love them all and can't imagine my life without animals, just me and my dad have a passion for animals, no one else like them in my family. I want to be a vet. nurse if I can.

I think that's it so byyyeee!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 9, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i got 17 out of 20 in my oral irish exam! yay, revision worked, nerves......dont.
> 
> sabine, cÃ¡ bhfuil tÃº i do chÃ³nÃ¡Ã­? agus cÃ©n sÃ³rt duine thÃº?
> 
> lol, ps, im in like derry city, but live in a rual area.


Ta me an amhrasach duine


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i got 17 out of 20 in my oral irish exam! yay, revision worked, nerves......dont.
> ...


...agus mise freisin!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 9, 2009)

This looks really fun!  

Well, my name is Emily. I'm 16 years old (will be 17 on July 22nd) andI have lived in Washington State for most of my life, except when I was little I lived in Medford, Oregon. I have four other siblings - 1 brother (Michael), and 3 sisters (Shari, Brandi and Amanda (I call her Mandi )). I became an aunt at the age of 3, when my older brother had his son, Jacob. Jacob is 13 and he's more like a brother to me, we got along great...unless he stays too long and bugs me, then I want to murder him, but all's well  . I also have two other nephews, and 1 niece - Jack (6), Ben (11) and Katy (9). I have two step-sisters (Nichole & Tasha) and two step-nephews (Jacob & Noah)& one step niece (Zoey). 

I have 10 rabbits at the moment (and one litter due on Wednesday the 14th). I also have 1 dog, 7 cats, 3 fish, 2 sheep, and I lease a horse, who lives about an hour away so I don't get see her often. My sheep are purebred Suffolk, and if I could get them trained already then I will be showing them in 4-H. I may be buying another ewe (Katahdin X Romney cross) who is due to lamb this Spring....but first I have to talk with my Dad, . 

I am a Junior at my highschool, and we are the Rochester Warriors. My favourite class is English, History and Geography, my least favourite is Spanish and Math, although I am good at math, just nothing past the basic Geometry  ... After I graduate next year, I plan on going to South Puget Sound Community College (I will be a South Puget Sound Clipper! Lol.) in the fall, or the following year, and I will be going there to become an EMT and hopefully a paramedic. In the future I'd love to become a veterinarian also. 

In my spare time, I like to dance...dancing is something I love to do. I do a mixture of ballet, hip-hop and as much break-dancing as my bedroom will allow. I guess you could say that Jack is my "mini me" because he enjoys learning dancing from me, and he's already a good breakdancer. I am on the computer A LOT, especially when I should be doing other things . I like to watch Motocross, and root for Karlee  I do ride, but never raced; I don't even have my "trailbike" anymore. I am a very outdoorsy person, when the weather's nice . I like to hike, it's a lot of fun. I like camping, fishing, swimming, quading, building forts, walking rivers, pretty much all nature activities...I just love being outdoors. I like hanging out with my friends too, and mostly I'm over at Karlee's (FallingStar's) house or she's over at my house. We make movies, sleep over at each other's houses, play Sims 2 on the computer, and just mess around, but we always have fun. 

I have an acoustic guitar, which I'm trying to teach myself how to play, and so far I haven't gotten very far. I only know about 3 chords, and only have one memorized, partially...that is. I would love to get a drumset and learn how to play drums as well. 

I'm also involved in 4-H. This will be my third year, and I love it. I've been showing rabbits the past two years, and this year I will still do rabbits, but hopefully my sheep too. Rabbits shows are very fun for me to go to, especially when I get to hang out with my friends who also show  

As far as sports go, I don't play on any teams, although I love to play soccer with my friends, and I like to watch football games, and play tennis and ping-pong. 

Well......I think that's enough about me, . If anyone wants to know anything, they can just ask me.  

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 10, 2009)

So, it's very late, and I'm eating a nectarine and a peach at the same time and it's inspired me to write something on this thread. So, my name's Phoebe and I'm newly 16 and I live in the far too sunny place of Nelson, New Zealand. I'm quite a strange person, I'm described as really confident and funny by my friends etc but I'm actually quite shy and A bit of a nerd lol an Ideal day for me would be playing some good music and just hunkering down with good fruit and the internet, I can do this for days and I really only get out to see my friends as they nag me too haha. Ima bit of a hermit lol. 

I really love to snowboard, like really love to I feel free and really invincible. I ride mainly park and love doing rails, I hate jumps tho. I'm a bargain hunter and love online auctions, most of my wardrobe is from trademe (NZ version of evay) I really enjoy sewing and baking/cooking. Right now i'm working on some cropped shorts and some more pj pants as I've misplaced all mine:? I freaking adore vintage/retro ditties and fabrics. 

I really should of put this at the start but I've got a killer head ache and nothings in order....I live virtually alone but my mum's here to get changed and pick up bits and bob's, she's mainly at her stupid boyfriends I enjoy my own company, everything gets done right lol. I do all the groceries, laundry etc. My relationship with my mum is pretty non-existant and I feel quite akward around her and don't really no how to act so i go to my room... My Parents split up when I was 7 and we automatically went with my mum. (we's my brothers and I Tom 20 and Chris 18) I have my best friend Poppy, but she moved to Wellington at the start of 08, we used to be all animaly and nerdy together lol, I virtually lived at her house and her mum was my mum to. Once she left, she got into drugs etc and she still is Were really diffrent now but we still get along like a house on fire haha. I'm rambling now so I shall go and sleep. 

Ciao Amici's.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 10, 2009)

firist, im coming of soon so i might not get this done....
well, im 12, live in derry, and love bunnies..
(irishbunny, you know the wall of derry, on a school trip up there, i and my friend fiona started shouting random irish at the americans and gave me money! and you can sooooo see who the tourists are, no offence to any one.)
my city. but i live in thr country.







ok pics dont want to work...:grumpy:
any way my name is Elena Jacinta, Margret-Mary Durey.
i live in a good house, i have 4brothers, my parents spilt up 2 times, but were all back 2 gether again.
im an auntie, and going to be a bridesmaid for my brother, patrick.
my job..... school. i am 2nd year in thornhill girls collage.
i am hoping to do well in school.
i love art, mosty scheaching, but also drawing and water colour paints.
i dont know what to write.
ill add more later. bai


----------



## BSAR (Jan 10, 2009)

Just saying that mine is going to be sort of similar to my sister's. Lol. 

Okay.

My name is Amanda and I am Emily's (BlueSkyAcresRabbitry's) twin. A lot of people on here think we are the same people but were not . I am 16 years old. I have lived in WA. almost my whole life, except when I was around two years I lived in Medford, Oregon for a year or so. My job is babysitting! 

I love love love the outdoors and animals! I love hiking, camping, fishing is ok, I love exploring, building forts, wading through creeks. Everything! I love kids! I want to have a big family when I am older, biological and adopted. After I grad. from highschool I want to get a job for one year and then go to University of Wa. or the University of Colorado to become a Pediatrican. If I don't do that then I want to go to the Art Institute of Seattle or Art Institute of Colorado (not sure if thats what its called there) to become a video producer, filmer, something to do with movies. I like making movies, even I haven't made one yet. 

I love singing, I have taught myself how to sing, how to hold a note. I don't really like to dance, not for me. 

Ok now to my animals. I have 3 cats, 1 dog, 10 rabbits, 2 sheep and I also lease a horse. I love my all of my animals very much. My kitty Blue is 7 years old and I got him when my other cat Molly (Momo) ran away. Momo was a boy, lol but I though he was too pretty to be a boy so his named stayed Molly. I got him when I was sevenish and he ran away shortly after we moved to our house in Rochester. I miss him a lot and I wish he had come home. He was my sister emily's cats' brother. 

I am addicted to Sims! I love it and know a lot about the game. I also love Reborn dolls and I am getting one soon! 

My fav color is purple and brown, I love blankets! I love cows, I collect them. I also am very addicted to the Twilight Saga, which I thought I wouldn't be. 

I love going to fairs with my rabbits, I just LOVE the fair experience and getting to be behind the lines, where public can't do and can't go. Its great! 

I gues that is it, I will add more if I remember anything else!

Amanda


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 19, 2009)

First off, wanted to give a shout out to Bassetluv for sharing her story. Very brave of you.

My name is Beth, I'm 31 years old and live in Michigan with my husband of 6 years. 
List of animals: English spot (Billy), 3 siamese cats (Roger, Horus, Persy), Doberman (Tess), and a Boston Terrier (Jones).

I studied at Eastern Michigan and majored in Chemistry. But now I'm a plumber, I work with my husband and we run a small business doing that. 

I spend the majority of my time running my own sports web forum. I'm a sports nut and GO BLUE!!! (University of Michigan if you didn't know, lol).

Other than that, I just love spending time with Billy and my cats (the dogs hang out with daddy).


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 19, 2009)

OOKAY!

Well first of.. my name's Prisca.. YES NICE TO MEET YOU TOO.I currently JUST turned thirteen like yesterday.. 

I Currently live in NZ but right now as i am writting this i am in Indonesia on holiday. I was born in Indonesia and moved to NZ when i just turned 8. Apparentlyi have a kiwi accent ? duno.. oh and i say what's on my mind and i dont even think about it so most of the time what i say won't make sense haha.I like to talk like a lot... i'll mumble and mumble until at one point i see i am makinga fool of my slef  hahaha. 

If you talk to me on msn you'll see that im pretty crazy.. no like realy.. i go on sugar highs all the time.. I'm always a pretty cheerful person if im not happy people know instantly something is wrong.

i love to act and people say i have talent in taht catagory but im not to keen on it. but i still love to act though. and sing. urm.. well im staring highschool in February and i amcurrently on holiday im going to a huge school and i dont know how its gonna be.. im not the smartest at math so dont bother asking me mathematical questions.. but im pretty good at otherschool work 

I love sport and music I play the drums and soccer i play upfront stiker.

i looooooove dogs litterally i adore them when im older if i dont get married and dont have children(s) and a dog (LOL im thinking too far lol) imma be a dog lady and have 99 dogs  lol. oh andlike i mentioned ilike to think ahead like really lol.

okay i think that was long enough.. lol... lol... im amking a fool of my self now. 



Prisca inkbouce:

EDIT: one more thing i looove i adore lil kids and babies. i l l l l l l l l l looooove them


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Reading my own post has made me realise that I use waaaaaay too many exclamation marks lol.... :shock:



LOL Yeah you do  On MSN after nearly every sentance theres an exclaimation mark!
Nothing wrong with that though


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

Well my 1 I did before was absolutly rubbish so this time it's going to be better *much MUCH* better 

Hello *_waves_* 

I'm re*Becca* *hence how Becca is in bold *

I am 13 years old and will be turning 14 on 21st June - _the longest day of the year_!

*My hobbies are:*
Rabbits :happybunny: 
Singing :singing: 
Acting :thankyou: 
Writing urplepansy: 
Talking :laughsmiley: 

My favourite colours are, green, orange and blue...
My favourite lessons at school are, drama, english, history, science and art! :hyper: 

I am currently boyfriendless :cry4: 

My best friends are:

Fay - we've been best friends *for 10 years*
Gracie
Wendy
Alix
Meg
Daisy
Lucy

RO Best Friends:
Tracy
Jen
Michelle 
Prisca
Meg

_My family says I am gifted and talented..... at spilling things and making a mess...
You can garuntee it that everynight I will spill something or knock something other and once on holiday there were some dodgy cups and everytime I had a cup of tea I spilt it down my self and burned myself - *OUCH

*_I am a member of Irchester Players which is a amateur dramatic group, it is really fun, this years panto is Puss in Boots!! I am a rabbit and in the chorus....



:wiggle


*I want to be a Veterinary Nurse when I grow up and I am willing to work as hard as I can to get there, I am really determined.

*_I absolutley love talking - Oh another thing I am quite rubbish at spelling wierd words like absolutly and deffinetly I mean come on how stupid are those words :whistling

_I love Facebook and bebo but myspace is absoltuley rubbish *_absoluley is another stupid word*
_
The people I most want to meet are:
Edward Cullen
Johnny Depp
Tracy 
Jen

HOLD ON THERE IS A RABBIT EMERGENCY I NEED TO POST IN THE INFIRMARY I'LL EDIT THIS LATER


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi! I'm Tess!
Ummm, I say um a lot! I'm very indecisive! 
Um, well I love travelling! (only been overseas once though) and being on holidays (we're on holidays at the moment!)
I'm Australian but my mum's parents are chinese so I'm a half 
I love going out and doing stuff (hate staying home!)!
I like school but holidays are way better! My favourite subjects are sport, art and english but it depends hugely on the teachers. I suck at maths but pretty good at the rest (not great at sport but I still like it heaps).
I like all animals except not too keen on bugs (especially spiders!). I have two cats, a budgie and two rabbits! I really want a dog but I don't think we're home enough so it would be lonely!
My parents are divorced so I swap between houses every week.
I'm mostly extrovert while my mum is introvert which is annoying!
My dad's been all around the world doing awesome things (he's climbed the great pyramids and things like that)! I know that's not about me but oh well! 
Umm... I might add more later, I'm just about to create a blog! 
Tess


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi My name is Dawn, I am 36 and live near Cleveland Ohio. I have lived here my whole life basically. I am married to a wonderful man Bob for almost 6 years now. We have 2 labadors Lilo (black lab) and Bella (yellow lab). They will bothbe 6 next month. We adopted Lola from someone who wasn't taking proper care of her. I owned a rabbit about 10 years ago and not so sure I took the best of care for her, I'm trying to be a better bunny mom to Lola and so far I think I'm doing a good job. This site has helped me out alot!! We have a son Connor who will be 3 in just a few weeks. I work full time for a well known Insurance Company and I have been with them for 13 years. I love my job and love the people I work with. 

In my spare time, what spare time I get, I love to read, swim, walk, and spend time with all my 4 legged children.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 20, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> (we're on holidays at the moment!) same like me





> I love going out and doing stuff (hate staying home!)!sounds like me





> I like school but holidays are way better! My favourite subjects are sport, art and english but it depends hugely on the teachers. I suck at maths but pretty good at the rest (not great at sport but I still like it heaps). sounds like me again





> I like all animals except not too keen on bugs (especially spiders!). :O sounds also like me





> I really want a dog but I don't think we're home enough so it would be lonely! THAT WAS OUR OLD PROBLEM but now dad takes 2 days of every week days and i'll be home or i'll take the dogh out with me on weekends.. sorry for mumbling lol





> Tess You sound cool


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Talking -best hobby in the world
> 
> My favourite colours are, green, orange and blue... i agree with the first two  and baby blue





> My favourite lessons at school are, drama, english, history, science and art! tehe same with me





> I am currently boyfriendless :cry4: dont worry!





> RO Best Friends:
> Tracy
> Jen
> Michelle
> ...





> HOLD ON THERE IS A RABBIT EMERGENCY I NEED TO POST IN THE INFIRMARY I'LL EDIT THIS LATER OOOH :shock:GASP


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Jan 20, 2009)

oohh... im going to have a go! 

Hey  
My name is mai, i am 15 years old (16 next month.) 
I live in south wales... and am rather welsh! I love the welsh languadge (is that spelt right? :?) 

Right now i am wearing, jeans and my super man tshirt, i have black socks on. I am sat on my bedroom floor with science books everywhere... revision. I think! lol.

I am studying welsh GCSE along with, french, I.T, graphics and the usual english, maths and science. I love welsh music! My favorite singer is Cerys Matthews. She used to be in the band catatonia. I have seen her live three times and met her once! I have to say, meeting her made my year. I have a signed setlist, and two pictures signed by her. She is such a loovely person! :hearts Here is a sig i made for the cerys matthews forum that i am on. >>







I sat my mock GCSEs two weeks ago, and my real exams start end of may, start of june. Once ihave sat them... and hopefully passed! i am going to do alevels, then either teach or work with social servacies. Not quite sure yet. x My mum is training to be a mdiwife, she should quilify (spelt wrong isnt it? :?) in 2010. She would have been qualified by now, but she got ill. and had to take a year out. She is going back to uni in march.

I have one bunny. She is called Pebble. She is 3 (i think) in april and is a lion head... Spayed.  And hopefully, in the future sometime, will be getting a husbun. I have a hamster to, She is called Little Miss Hammond. 



anyway... i hope i havent bored you all! :shock:

Love Mai xxx


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

Mai is a lovely first name! It's probably not common in Wales?


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Jan 20, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Mai is a lovely first name! It's probably not common in Wales?



No, it isnt. Everyone says it wrong here! say it as 'myy' But its said as 'may'

 x


----------



## Becca (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay here is the rest of mine (its also the same as my facebook and myspace about me section I thought I could just copy it here)

becca.ibbs being becca is a wonderful thing you don't care what people think you don't care how hyper or stupid you act because you know only your friends count; that basically describes my views on 'being the real you' i am always myself and if you don't like it then you can jolly well b****r off; my life consists of my friends *all mentioned in the heroes section* my rabbits singing animals acting writing and obviously MSN and myspace; when i am an old person old enough to drive in fact i want to be a veterinary nurse after finally learning how to spell veterinary i have decided i need to start concentrating in maths and science so that i can become that; i am rather obsessed with cups of teas and have lots of white mugs with black patterns on them; i like red starbursts and hate the purple ones; i hate the smell of oranges and me and jack fall out nearly every maths lesson; pets at home is one of my favourite shops; i am addicted to the twilight saga and i'm in love with edward cullen; my phone number has 3 sevens in it woop; my best friend is fay i hate her very much and thats why i love her; i can't cook to save my life i only realised this after making ginger biscuits that looked like they belonged on the floor in a cow field if you know what i mean; me and fay have just eaten a whole packet of golden crunch biscuits [with REAL oats] i guess i have rambled on about myself very much and you're probably like -SHUT UP- but as my friends know shut up means nothing to me and it doesn't work so hah! But I am going now not because i want to but because i'm afraid you would of stopped reading by now.... if you have then *sticks out tongue* if not then wooop i love you!!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

*Mai_Roberts wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mai is a lovely first name! It's probably not common in Wales?
> ...


That's how I would have pronounced it - like in German the month of May (der Mai)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 20, 2009)

*Mai_Roberts wrote: *


> oohh... im going to have a go!
> 
> Hey
> My name is mai, i am 15 years old (16 next month.)
> I live in south wales... and am rather welsh! I love the welsh languadge (is that spelt right? :?)


Hey! From not so far away over the bridge! :wave:


I LOVE the Welsh accent! I think it's LOVELY! (I say that because my ex was half-Welsh-ish and he said 'lovely' in a very Welsh way lol)


----------



## Hayley411 (Jan 20, 2009)

My turn...

My name is Hayley I am 18 years old. I still live at home with my mother, step-father and little brother Justin (14 years). I'm currently enrolled in online high school because I didn't have enough credits to graduate with my class in public school. I rarely do school work though, most of the time I'm just trolling the Internet. My mother would be furious if she found out.

I havea Dog (Sprocket),two Rabbits (Sherbert, and Twilah), a Hamster (Winnie), and a Bearded dragon (Spike). But as a family there are an additional two dogs (Saydee, and Tucker) and a cat (Hunter).I have always had animals, they are a major part of my life. Sad to say at some points in my life they were the only things keeping me going.

I have many issues. I was physically and sexually abused as a child, by my brothers dad. It started when I was four and I didn't tell until I was 8-9. I still see him twice a week when he comes to get Justin. I ended up not being able to deal with it all and I started cutting in sixth grade. I have been though counseling and haven't cut in over a year. Although it is very hard for me not to when I get upset. 

I have a hard time making friends as I have been burned SO many times. I trust people too much and then fall apart when they betray me. In school I just read constantly, it was my way of disappearing. I ate every lunch of my junior and senior years in the library with a book. I didn't go to my prom.

Although I did excel in Agriculture and Early childhood education, I Literally read throughevery other class.

I am in a much happier place now. Except for school. LOL

I have a few friends that I have met through the rabbit agility club I started. Oddly enough my best friend at the moment is 41 years old, I have always got on better with adults than people my own age. I spend my day home alone with my animals and the Internet .

I am hoping to get a job as a dog grooming assistant or dog training assistantat Petco in the next couple of months.

My dream for the future would be to run/work ina dog sanctuary for my favorite breed of dog the APBT. I want to be able to go into a shelter and grab the APBT's on death row and rehab them. I think it's ridiculous toeuthanize a dog just because it's a certain breed, or because it's been trained to fight. They can be retaughtwith alot of love an a little TLC.

Well that's my life, the skeletons and all.

~Hayley


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Hayley, you're a brave person for sharing that.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hayley can I ask you a question about your brothers father? Sorry If I'm upsetting you.


----------



## Hayley411 (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you want to know?

~Hayley


----------



## swanlake (Jan 20, 2009)

did so not see this thread until just now!

Hello, my name is Michelle, and I am 17 years old (18 on march 4th...GAK I'll be a leagal adult! scary:shock:.) I live about 30 miles north of Detroit.

I am currently a senior in high school. I just transfered schools this year (I know, it seems odd) because I HATED my other school. I didn't fit in there.

My dad is an orthopedic surgon, and my mom is a kindergarten teacher (which means she is crazy, lol!) I have one older sister who is currently at Michigan State University, and a younger brother as well. We are all two years apart.

Next year I will be attending Michigan State. (GO GREEN!!) And I hope to be in the band at MSU. I am majoring in zoology with an emphasis on zoos and aquariums. I really want to be a marine mammal trainer and work with beluga whales. I am trying to find some internships so I can get my foot in the door but I can't seem to find any:?.

I have four rabbits, Echo, Fiona, Shadow and Fred. I also foster for Tiny Paws Rescue in Warren. 

My family and I are in love with Walt Disney World. I have been there 20+ times, and will have been there 3 times when this year is up! That is the only place we vacation (never really wanted to go anywhere else!)My favorite disney charicters are tinkerbell, pluto, and mulan.I love the song 'I'll make a man out of you'!I know WDW like the back of my hand, so if you are planning a trip there feel free to ask me any questions! 

Now about me. I like to think I am witty and funny. I love science, mainly biology. I absolutely loathe math. I wish I was a princess. I love comics, my favs are Pearls Before Swine and Foxtrot. I go on the Internet a lot. My favorite store is Urban Outfitters, although I don't have that much money to buy all my clothes there. I have depression, although I am now recovering from it. I like dresses a lot, and I like dressing up. I only have one friend besides my sister. My fav band is The Fray. I collect fans from different places, I have one that is spanish inspired, one from japan, one from france, and one chinese inspired one. I used to dance, I danced for about 14 years, but I quit because I was tired of being stuck in the back (I competed) because I wasn't the best dancer or the favorite. The same three people where always front and center.:X I love artsy stuff, like painting, but I can't really draw. Oh and I LOVE to read. I also love Lord of the Rings, I constantly wish I was an elf. My favorite tv shows are Chelsea Lately, The Soup, Ace of Cakes, Gossip Girl, What I Like About You, and John and Kate + 8.

I am also not a clean person, I don't spell all that well, and I am a pretty cool person to be around.:dude:

:bow:laughsmiley:anic:<--- My fav emoticons.

--Michelle (sorry its so long!)


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Jan 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Mai_Roberts wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oohh... im going to have a go!
> ...


Hey x
hehe! Yes the accent is fab.

Your from Bristol...:wave:Hi x


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, I thought I'd done this before, I guess not.

I'm Christina. I'm 18 years old and though I was born & raised in Los Angeles, I spent the summer of 2007 in Ithaca where I first fell in love with Cornell and now I've been here for a good 6 months and I'm still loving it. What they say is true, there are real seasons! (Frozen waterfalls freak me out though). I'm an Animal Science major and while general bio and general chem are giving me quite a bit of trouble, I'm managing to pass those and I absolutely love the classes that are actually within my major. 
Back in LA I have 2 golden retrievers, both are now 12, a 20 gallon freshwater fish tank, and the 2 buns.
When I convinced my mom that we "needed" a rabbit in the summer of 2006, she decided that she liked dutches and I searched for one at a shelter in our area. On August 4th 2006 we came home with Miss Fiona Whiskers, "Fiona." We soon decided that Fiona needed a friend and brought her to the shelter where I volunteered and let her pick out Mr. Timothy HoppyToes, "Timmy" although the two have since unbonded and my mom doesn't like taking the risk of trying to bond them again since, well, they have sharp teeth and like to use them on eachother.
I also have an older brother who is a 3rd year student at UC San Diego. 

Hmm... more about me...
I went to Catholic schools from K-12th grade. My high school was an all-girls school and I like to think that going there was one of the best decisions I ever made.
At Cornell we're required to pass two semesters of PE, so last semester I took Basic II equestrian which I loved. This semester I'm enrolling in Intermediate I and I'm looking forward to learning to jump.

I really love to learn new things and I usually enjoy a good debate. If you ever have questions about anything I say or you need clarification of some kind or you'd just like to continue a discussion, don't hesitate to ask.

I'm sorry that I don't spend as much time on RO as I used to. I don't see my rabbits while I'm at school, so I usually can't add much about them, but I do enjoy coming on and seeing how everyone else is doing. It's great to see so many new faces as well. I promise, I'm not a creepy stalker, though I do lurk a bit.


----------



## Becca (Aug 12, 2009)

BUMP... As there are new members and everything and there are ALOT of people on here its hard to know everyone. 
It will be nice to find different people you didn't think you'd talk to have the same interests as you!

So if your new post about yourself and I'm gonna go through and read everyones posts again from the start of this thread 

x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

k, well i havnt had time to do this but ill make time

im Brenda. 19 year old single mom to a beautiful one year old baby girl Charlee Ann. 
I have always loved animals and someday want to move out into the country where i can have a couple horses and maybe start a rescue. i want to be a teacher for gradeschool as well.
i have a dog, Ty, 4 bunnies, Sara, Mimzy, Fallow, and Blake. I also have a cat Smokey and my roomies cat Martini. 
i suffer with chronic depression and lately staph infections that may be MRSA. dont know yet, but it sucks.
my heart is officially broken from a boy from the country who played me good and left me miserable and truly heartless towards guys, so my love life is probably on a permament hold  
i have been in love with one great man in my life. my best friend and fiance who passed feb 28, 08. it killed me and im still not the same. then my best friend who introduced me to my fiance, would be six years ago now, passed a couple months ago. 
ive had a hard life and i try the best i can, but when i know im failing i grab mimzy or one of the other buns and play with them and it really takes my mind off them and the stress, so im thankful for all my pets...and the few friends i do have.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 12, 2009)

Arrr Brenda that is so sad that you have lost special people in your life, infact lots of peoples threads on here talk of depression or sadness in one way or another.
I too suffer from depression and am starting to think that either life is getting worse or people who are depressed often turn to animals x hopefully the later hey 
My name is Karen, i am married and have been for 11 years now.
We got married in Las vegas with an Elvis lookalike in the silver bell chapel.
We have been through lots of ups and downs but have grown through it all together.
I have also been on antidepressants for about 15 years on and off, but mainly on  
I have three children, all boys, Harvey 6, Henry 3 (on friday) and Stanley 1 in september.
I am 33, 34 in September a week after stanleys birthday.
I am 5 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs.
I like to be surrounded by chaos to ensure i do not have too much time to sit and think and dwell on misery.
When reading all the threads i read delusional and the personality bits were all me even the bit about her best friend being Lee, my husband is also called lee, not sure how to quote on here but will try. 

This next bit is a quote but have copied it as it was so perfect 

I go from manic, on-top-of-the-world to wanting to crawl under a rock and die, and back again, several times a day.

I want everything now. I don't like to wait for what I want. I'm impulsive, and once I've decided to do something I do it and usually don't think about the consequences until it's too late.

On the complete opposite of that, I have no confidence in myself, and never really have. In fact, I have spent most of the day debating whether to post in this thread because I'm sure that nobody really wants to read about me. And the same with most other threads; even if I know the answer I don't like to post in case I'm wrong.


That was the quote hope you dont mind delusional.
I went to the quote bit and highlighted it but didnt know how to get it on here so copied..

I am a stay at home mum and love it as hate working anywhere else. Although i find motherhood very very hard and my children very difficult lol i love them totally xx
My husband Lee is everything to me and helps me get through life.

I have one brother who is 4 years older than me.

I am far too bothered by my appearance, and had an eating disorder as a teenager and other self harming probs.
I have 6 tattos and 3 piercings, although in my time i have had pretty much everything pierced apart from my tounge as am terrified i will swell and stop breathing. 
I also have breast implants, and look nothing like you are probably now imagining.
I am on facebook as Karen Lemon Was Rogers if you want to be friends.
I like everyone until they stop liking me !!
I love animals and find they are great stress relief and give me a reason to get up in the morning. I am compulsive and obsessional and love sleeping xxx

There is prob more but cant think right now..


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

i wish i could be a stay at home mom too, Karen!!! that would be amazing. and the chaos helps amazingly with depression...i never realized till i read what you said but ya...when theres nothing going on i get super depressed. a stressed envirement is almost what i need to stay on top of things

and you are really beautiful to karen...shouldnt be worried about your looks. i know we all go through that stage in life and it takes people awhile...

this is for everyone who doesnt think so highly of themselves....love yourself or you can never love another. you are the way you are and nothing can change that so love what you have and be grateful for the way you look cause it could be worse...


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 12, 2009)

Arrrrr that is a really sweet thing to say Brenda, and you are so right, maybe we should start a how to love ourselves more thread, brighten up your day thread. Lots of snuggly bun pics and funny faces and bunny bums to make us smile xx


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 12, 2009)

ok here I go....
My name is Kirsty, I live in Derby (what I like to call the most boring place on earth!) in the UK.
I live with my fiancÃ©e Nick and his to parents Val and Dave. Dave has a type of dementia and so currently me and Nick work for Val as his carers so she can go out and get a bit of a break every now and again.
My parents live the other side of town in Duffield where I was pretty much raised. I didn't have the best of relationships with my mum so I moved out about 2 - 3 years ago.
I am currently 21 though will be turning 22 on the 25th!
We currently own 5 rabbits (eclipse, leo, blue, clover and fiver) and 3 Persian cats (max, pepsi and pan) and I love them all to bits!!!
I enjoy drawing and am currently getting a folder together for a animators course that I'm hoping to start next year (i'll be sure to post some more of my work when it's done), I also enjoy sewing, stamp collecting, walking, playing video games, watching movies, reading and of course my greatest interest is anything of the animal kind! 
My life is like a rollercoaster full of up's and downs, as I said, I don't have the best of relationships with my mum, I lost my grandpa and best friend to cancer back in 2000 when I was 12, It broke my heart, he was my hero and i'll always look up to him and my first relationship which, I went into rather blindly at the age of 16 was very abusive in all kinds, he put me through that much torment that I still suffer with after effects now, for which I have counselling but nowadays things are better, I met Nick who has brightened up my life considerably, he took me on my dream holiday to disney and introduced me to the wonderful place of Orlando (I sooooo want to live their everyone is soooo friendly!!!)going back next jan and is my support for when things get tough. We got engaged back when I was 18 on a cliff top over looking the sea and beautiful gardens though he had to do it again in front of my parents on my birthday which, took a lot of guts!! We haven't got a date for the wedding yet, worried about the Â£'s and planning it around interfering parents!!
Oh yes and we also like going to concerts when we can we've so far seen the darkness twice, 50 cent, blink 182, bon jovi, the cult, zappa plays zappa, lordi, lee evans twice, bill bailey, ed byrne, derek acorah, walking with dinosaurs live, WWE loads (we know one of the cameramen it's great! Get to go backstage and hang out with the wwe stars!). I have personally seen bon jovi, rush, the doors (21st century with Ian astbury), Paul Macartney, gareth gates and will young and we are going to see Eddie Izzard in october, we wanted to see ZZ top when they come over but can't get  we also wanted to see motorhead which, is nearer to us but it was seated and I'm sorry but you do not sit at a motorhead show!!!! lol I'm currently wanting to book to see Dave Gorman but I'm unsure if I have the dosh lol!
I think thats all for now unless you want to know that I've been driving for nearly 2 years now, my car is a peugeot 306 automatic and passed my test with only 2 faults (real proud of that one lol!) Nick hasn't started driving yet and he vows to beat my 2 fault lead lol! I said we'll see lol!
Oh yes and also a drummer in a band with Nick and my parents though, I don't think my mum should be in it lol! She gets her mits in everything!!!! My dad used to be in a band called witchfynde in the 70's poss 80's and toured with bands such as Def Leppard and Thin Lizzy, he was voted the 2cd best bass player behind Geddy Lee on Rush's forum!


----------



## Serious (Aug 12, 2009)

Ooo, I feel like a voyeur reading everyone's stories. Very interesting. Guess I'll give it a go.

For those versed in the MBTI, I am an INTJ to the bone. I don't like my real name, so I go by Serious McCoy online. Even my strangest friends have said I am the weirdest person they have met, and I don't take this entirely as an insult. I come across as serious (duh...), but I'm really a gigantic geek. I suppose it's notable that I have a very significant learning disability, which, although it's left one side of my brain impaired, boosted the other one up. Specifically, I can't do a thing with numbers or mathematic reasoning. Spatial reasoning was extremely difficult as well, though I've had to push past it as well as I can because I draw. It still took me probably four years to master even basic perspective, and sometimes, I still draw out a scene, step back, realize it makes no logical sense and wonder "How on Earth did that make sense to me?" At 16, when I was diagnosed, I had a 5th grade comprehension level in mathematics- at 21, it's no better. However, in 5th grade, I had college level comprehension in language and related areas, and it's only gotten better. The two extremes balance each other out. It's probably not a surprise that I spend a lot of my time writing or illustrating. It probably is a surprise that I love science with a passion. I can't memorize my own phone number or read a traditional clock, however. Never ask me the time.

Probably understandably, school has been a huge struggle in my life. Because I've always done well in other areas, people are quick to assume I'm "not trying hard enough." Learning disabilities are easy for people to ignore and write off. In highschool, I got away from this by going to school online. I'm slowly letting go of my pursuit of a psychology degree because I understand it's just unfair and unrealistic to expect myself to complete the level of math that's required for it. I'm unable to even pass the most basic, non-credit courses at my college. Instead, I'm thinking of just going with what I know I naturally can do- the arts. I think I will be happier there. I'm keeping all of my psych notes and texts anyway because I still love the subject, but currently, I'm compiling my portfolio in hopes of getting a scholarship somewhere. 

I confine most of my socializing online. It's not because I dislike people or I'm socially crippled- not at all- it's just that I don't like taking the time to "hang out." I'm constantly creating something or learning something. I have a gazillion creative projects going on at any given time, and I like the option to be able to read something, draw, listen to music, and have a conversation at the same time. Doing this face-to-face would probably leave someone feeling insulted (heh! Oops). Last summer, I spent my time learning physics, nutrition and how to tweak and mod my videogames, on top of the usual writing and drawing. This summer, I'm learning better cooking, exercising and breaking out the powertools with some beginning carpentry and handiness in general, again on top of the usual activities. I learn as much as I can because I want to be totally self-sufficient.

I've moved most of my life, rarely living anywhere more than three years at a time, and I'm going to be moving from this state again soon. Don't know to where yet. Despite having to constantly pick up my roots and move them elsewhere, my pets are always with me. Every animal I have is adopted- my dog, my two cats, and my rabbit. ...okay, the fish aren't adopted, but it's hard to adopt a fish, although I have been a bit of a betta kleptomaniac when I felt they weren't being cared for. I have a 55g tank and a 29g tank, both of which I spend a lot of time fiddling with their tech, since they're planted and I like things to fiddle with. Besides fiddles. Terrible musician- it's that brain thing again. I stand my ground by my ethics, and I walk my talk, but I'm not an extremist. I'm a vegetarian that cooks really freaking good tofu. I swear. It really is.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey serious, my little boy has a learning disability too he is dyspraxic which makes things very hard for him and he cant really hold his pen properly or write, but also has talents elsewhere. He has an amazing memory and amazing hearing lol.
he is still very young and so is getting lots of help at school but co ordination and understanding of many things are a struggle for him. He is also extremely sensitive and tempremental, but his brother is also so am unsure if that is a family trait or related to his disability, perhaps both 
Sounds silly but i love hearing about others difficulties as i am so very curious about how they manage their lives etc and find it so enspiring to see the amazing things people do.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2009)

*Serious wrote: *


> For those versed in the MBTI, I am an INTJ to the bone.


I'm an INTJ too! And so is my boyfriend.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2009)

oops, double post.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 13, 2009)

What is an INTJ??????


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello . Im Samantha and I am 21. I have quite a large zoo of very spoiled animals. I am a musician and grew up with a guitar in my hand. I can also play the pianio, violin, drums, and bass. I have been in a couple different bands and really enjoyed it. Right now im on a break from the performing world. But I hope to return real soon!

I love to paint/draw as well. I do it mainly just to keep my head even. But I have had a few people pay me to paint murals on bedroom walls. 

I grew up on a large farm until I was 15 and my parents got divorced. Then my mom and I moved to a apartment in the city. It wasent a bad thing though because I was made fun of so bad at my old school for being quiet. I found these "city kids" to be much more accepting. And I found solace in the group of "gothic" kids. 

I have an older half brother and older half sister. Alot older. My brother is 31 and my sister is 27. We get along pretty good for the most part. I also have two nephews (my sisters) and a neice (my brothers). Who I love very very much.

I suffer from OCD and social anxiety disorder. You would wonder why a girl who suffers from social anxiety can perform on stage? Because im not bad in big crowds and those bright lights make it near impossible to make out others faces. Its in small situations like class or house parties that I panic and can't handle myself. I also suffer from Post Tramatic Stress Syndrome. 

But I am on medication for that and therapy which is helping.

I was engaged to a wonderful guy named Jesse. He was my best friend and first guy I ever really loved. But January 2nd Jesse lost his battle with Leukemia. It breaks my heart everyday.Its really too hard too talk about too much.

I LOVE movies, music (we already covered that), and tv. But not in obsessive sit in front of it, all day kind of a thing . I can just really appreciate a good unique story line. I LOVE indie movies and tv shows from other countries. 

I also LOVE to read and am constantly on the hunt for a new book. I can get through a big book in less than 24 hours if im really really into it. 

I try not to judge or jump to conclusions about people. I had it happen so much to me as a teenager and I just know how unfair it is. 

My style is kinda retro/random lol. Im all about jean shorts with colorful tights underneath. I have hundreds of band tshirts and movie tshirts as well. I love jeans and tshirts. But I also love long hippy skirts or dresses. Im not girly girly though. I have 15 pairs of Converse All Stars of different colors and models. I also have multiple different colored pairs of sandles for the summer time.I like to paint my nails colors like lime green, teal blue, and black. And sometimes I paint every other one a different color.

So in short im a random friendly person who loves the chance to make someone laugh or smile.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 13, 2009)

Samantha, my fiance was named jesse too. i know what its like to loose someone, i think its harder knowing thier going to die though than when its not foreseen. my best friend died of leukimia as well a few months ago...fought for a few years.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok so I am not sure if I posted in here so here we go.

Hi my name is Kat I am horrible at spelling as some know. I own one dog Phoenix One kitten Boss and one Rabbit the love of my life Storm. I am married my husband is MR. PBJ. He gets on once in a blue moon to see whats going on and learn something new to take care of Storm mainly for information. 

I work in the pawn bussiness. But I am a vet tech by perfession no work right now in my area. I dont have much out of class experience. As I only worked for the humaine society for 3 months so I know what I know and know what books have taught me. I have my Bar tending lisense for the state of texas TABC. I live in galveston so its party town need extra money go work for a bar for cash. 

I pets are my life I want to have kids but not ready yet. I never graduated highschool but got into comunity college anyway for vet tech. I was adopted at 10 so I am white and my mother and family are black the only reason I tell everyone this is I get PM all the time asking why my neices are so dark or of that isEJ's family.

We live in a apartment but are looking to buy a house in the next five years. I foster for the galveston humaine society mainly cats but I do take dogs every once and while. They dont get but mabye one or two rabbits a month so they dont stay every long. 

I dream is to run a pit bull and chi rescue one day and to be able to havea bunny rescue also. I pets are very well taken care of and I love them to death. Me and my hubby have been together three years and are getting married in sept. 

I am into taking phoenix for a bike run. Going to the moving playing put put golf into video games. I still love going to chuck e cheese yes I am still a huge kid. Up until I got adopted I had to take care of my mother so I never really had a young child hood well now I do what I want to a extenst. I am very fun I love doing things that are fun going to the mall. I am a 21 year old kid and proud of it. while my friends call me imature I say I am still living life. They have fun with me to. I spend my time at home at or near the pool or beach. I would rather sun burn then sit in a/c. 

I want to live life then settle down. I have never owned a lap top or expensive furniture. But I have fun with my pets and with life. Well I will be the owner of alap top but just so I can get on the internet on the road. I love things I am not materialist a pair of dollor store flip flops make me happy. 

My husbandis the same way we play with bubbles for goodness sakes. and have fun no I am not metally challenged I just want to live my life the way I want. Having fun and we want to go to disney world.

I hope I dont scare people away but I am all about fun letme be serious when I am old and have kids


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 13, 2009)

KAT - im 43 and just love playing with bubbles after what i've been thru i believe in living my life on my terms and enjoying it. you go girl!

anyhew - in case i havent posted in this thread before, im married with two teenagers, two choclate labradors, two otter rexes and 3 fish.

just love reading, sewing, quilting patchwork, crochet, tatting - well anything crafty. i also like cooking and baking. with two dogs and occasional dog sitting i do a lot of walking. wont bore you with housework so skip to reading had better mention that im an adult leader with girlguiding too.

sporting-wise it's tabletennis as my knees cant cope with badminton anymore. do play against son ever so often:nerves1 takes me ages to get ready what with all the strapping tho'


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2009)

[align=left]*My name is Alicia but I am often called Ali, though on the net I have been know by alot of other names Mostly Jade or Jade Icing. I grew up in Springfield, MA and now live in CT. I am 26 going on 27 this year. I have been married since 2005. My husbands name is Robert. We live in an apartment with our 14 pets and 2 foster bunny. Also going to be pet sitting as of Sunday for 4mnths. Though they are more like our kids. No we don't have any kids and don't plan on it yet.

Something I wrote about me...
*

*I am me and I am proud. I can be fun. I can be short tempered. I tend to say what I think and others be darned. I flirt and don't care what others think. 


I am me and I am shy. I can pretend to be out there. I tend to put on a show and eventually let people see all of me. If they don't it's because I just don't feel it is the right thing for me. I can be a clown. 


I am me and I am a control freak. I have to be in control. I don't like things changing from what I have planned. I bounce back and run with it. I plan things down to the smallest detail. 


I am me and I am self concious. I know that I am not ugly but I don't think I am that great to look at. I know that certain things about me are very attractive. Then there are others that just eww. I am a plain girl. 


I am me and I am a dare devil. I love to push my limits. If it scares me I have to do it. I don't think of getting hurt. I just love the thrill.

By Alicia P

I love my life, it can be crazy and yes it has been scary at times but we have come through. We love each other even though we can drive each other insane. Honestly couples that say they never fight...Those just don't exist. It is someone trying to cover something up.

I have seen and been through some horrible things in my life. I often say "Look at it this way, it could be worse." I honestly believe that. I watched what I thought to be just a fight turn out to be murder. No more than 10 steps away. So yea it can be worse. I was hit by a car, the only thing that saved my life was a snowbank. Other wise I would have hit the curb with my neck. So yea it could be worse.


Want to know about me? Than ask. Heard something? Ask. Want the truth? Ask. I don't hide things about myself, I just don't offer it all.

Somethings else about me...



The Evolution of Who I am 

An Only Child Wanting 

A Sibling*

*A Big SisterTo A Miracle Little Brother 

A Scared Girl In A Loud House 

A Child Sent To Live With Grandma

A Child Of Divorce 

A Child Of A Blended Family

A Big Sister To New Brothers and Sisters

A Young Lady Who Almost Lost Her Life 

A Young Lady On The Verge of Womanhood 

A Young Woman With Strong Beliefs

A Young Woman Unsure Of Her Future

A Young Woman Who Witnessed A Murder 

A Young Woman Determined To Move Forward 

A Woman Becoming A Wife 

A Woman Who Found A Passion 

A Woman On A Mission

Only The Future Can Reveal The Next Evolution Of Who I Am 

I am a gaming fanatic. Comic book geek, who can be comfy in t-shirts but who also loves to dress with the best of them. I am not a neat freak but things do have to be in a certain way. I am an organized nut.



*[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> [align=left]*My name is Alicia but I am often called Ali, though on the net I have been know by alot of other names Mostly Jade or Jade Icing. I grew up in Springfield, MA and now live in CT. I am 26 going on 27 this year. I have been married since 2005. My husbands name is Robert. We live in an apartment with our 14 pets and 2 foster bunny. Also going to be pet sitting as of Sunday for 4mnths. Though they are more like our kids. No we don't have any kids and don't plan on it yet.
> 
> Something I wrote about me...
> *
> ...


We so have to meet. I think we would have a blast together. 

I thought you where so much older to. In your 40's not because of pictures just thougt you where


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> We so have to meet. I think we would have a blast together.
> 
> I thought you where so much older to. In your 40's not because of pictures just thougt you where


Why thank you! :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We so have to meet. I think we would have a blast together.
> ...


Ok so somewhere in the middle. we can go party without man let the men works on cars or something. :biggrin2:


----------



## Serious (Aug 13, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> What is an INTJ??????


An INTJ is one of the personality types as outlined in the MBTI. I know "personality types" automatically brings to mind things like astrology, but I tend to find MBTI to be a lot more accurate and useful. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ

We INTJ folk are kind of notorious, even though there apparently aren't many of us.  Read enough stereotyping and we end up sounding like robots or mad scientists. Which is only true some of the time, of course.

I've read about dyspraxia... it sounds like a great struggle. Continuing education with learning disabilities is extremely difficult, I realized, because you have to become your own advocate- at least in my state, college professors can choose whether or not to accomodate certain things about learning disabilities, especially the lesser known ones. I found dyslexic people getting loads of more help than I did, simply because more people have heard of dyslexia. Not even the learning disabilities department at my college would hear me out- the attitude was "Oh, I had a hard time in math too, you just need to find the right teacher," and that was that. I was not prepared for that total lack of understanding... so I'm just telling you now, though you might already know. Still, despite being the "dumb kid" in all of my math classes, I got literally straight A's in everything else, president's honor list when I had semesters without math, etc... a successful adult life is completely doable with learning disabilities. Sure, I can't do my times tables. But there's a lot I can do. And there's a lot your son will be and is able to do, too, I'm sure! It gets discouraging living with this sometimes, but don't let it get you, or him, down. I think it builds a stronger individual to have to go through these things.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> ...


:coolness:


----------



## Sabine (Aug 13, 2009)

Just did the test. I am an INFP. Not sure how great that is:?


----------



## Malexis (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm Morgan and im 16. I live in Washington and i've lived here my whole life.

I have 12 siblings. You may not believe me but its true  I have 5 blood related siblings and 7 step siblings, but just because we are not blood related does not mean i dont count them as my true siblings. 1 sister, Bailey. 2 half-sisters, Tisha and Carmen. 2 half-brothers, Quincy and Xavier. 6 step-brothers and 1 step sister. Although my Dad did just divorce my step-mother this year and 1 step brother and step sister and her children even though im still very close to them and consider them my siblings. My siblings range from 4 years old (Xavier) to 34 years old. I am closes to my sister Bailey, my brother Xavier, but mostly my sister Tisha because we're so alike. I also have three nieces and two nephews. Im closes to my nieces Bree and Mia because i see them the most, seeing as they are Tishas daughters.

I have one rabbit a lionhead named Evie who is one year old. An evil Chiuhuahua (sp?) Koby who is three years old. A guinea pig named Abi who is about 3 or 4 years old. Last but not least i have two rats Sophie and Baby, they are both under a year old. 

For now thats all i really feel comfortable sharing, theres a lot of things that have gone on in my life that i still havent come to terms with and cant talk about but someday maybe i'll share.


----------



## BethM (Aug 13, 2009)

I just did the test a day or so ago, I'm ISTJ.


----------



## Serious (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm, how interesting. I wonder if rabbit people are prone to being introverts?


----------



## CKGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Well here goes... 
My name is Janet. I have 4 beautiful children, 3 boys and 1 baby girl. I also have a wonderful fiance'. I live with my family as of right now because we got hit hard with job loss and are struggling. Plus we help out with my elderly grandmother. 
I am an at home mom who adores my children although at times they make that difficult. Lol. My youngest son is in the beginning stages of being tested for Aspberger's Syndrome. This is taking it's toll on my nerves and emotions. It isn't easy for any of us. I especially feel for him. It isn't a good feeling when you feel helpless to do anything for your child. 
I have suffered with depression for as long as I can remember. It got really bad when I was with my ex husband. He was a very belittling person and very, very cold. Thankfully I got up the nerve to leave after being emotionally battered for 7 years. In leaving him I learned so much and to this day I am thankful for the experience although I still can't stand him. Lol. But he did make it easier for me to appreciate the man I have in my life now. In a way he has made my relationship now much better and more rewarding.
I had my 2 oldest children by the time I was 19. If I had it to do over I wish I could have had the same children years later so I would have been a better mom in their younger years. Many, many mistakes I made with them that I can't undo. They weren't abused or neglected in a physical way but looking back I know they did suffer somewhat in the emotional side. I wasn't very vocal or demonstrative in my love to them. That is a major regret. They know it now but the past can't be rewound.
My parents have been great as I have gotten older. They love my children and treat them so well. When I was little they weren't really prepared for children so they weren't always 'there' for us (myself, brother, and sister). They more than make that up now with our children.
My grandmother and I have a very strained relationship. We have for quite some time. She has made many remarks and done many things that have scarred me and I have a hard time letting go when it continues even after she apologizes. I know she loves me in her own way or would like to think she does but at times it is really hard to feel that way. Still I am here and help with her care. Even that is hard at times.
I have had some rough times in the past and am sure there will be more in my future but I do know this- God never gives us more than we can handle. I say this alot these days with my sons problems and know one day I will look back and see this stepping stone that I have crossed. I am a christian in a sense. I don't attend church but I believe wholeheartedly in God and thank him everyday for my blessings (my children, my man, and my family- and of course Tony). I can make it through all the bad times because of these blessings.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!  My name is April. I just got married in June 2009. This is my 2nd marriage. My first marriage isn't worth talking about. He was very, very abusive. The only thing good that came from it was my 2 beautiful kids, Chelsi (18) and Matthew II(16). I also have 2 younger kids from my now husband, Billy. Alexis, 5 and Austin 3. All my kids are beautiful!! I've been with Billy since "2000", we met at Delphi. We worked together. 

We have 3 dogs. Precious, Baby and Morgan. And we have 2 bunnies. Daisy and Rascal. Sunday we are getting our third bunny, Emmy. I'm so excited. :biggrin2:

My husband is a CNC machinist and I'm a stay at home mom. I love my kids, they mean the world to me!! I do suffer from depression and anxiety. So life is overwhelming for me. I've been in counseling for years. Many years. I see a psychatrist, and counselor and then I go to another counselor with my husband. Unfortunately my 2 daughters have some problems too. My oldest daughter has depression and my 5 year old has severe anxiety. My oldest doesn't have insurance so she can't afford her med's now, but my little girl is on 3 kinds of med's for her anxiety. I also have to put her back in counseling again. I feel bad for my girlscause they have to go thru this. ALSO....My son, Matthew is diabetic. He has to use insulin. So I worry about him too. He's very independent. He doesn't want help. So... I worry. I have to stay on top of his health and appts. 

My little girl is starting kindergarten. She is so excited. I'm hoping to go to college in the future. Not sure when but hoping in a year or so.......


----------



## Rayen (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, I'm Melissa, and I'll be 22 in October.

I love anything and everything that has to do with stories. 

I used to be really into writing. I could wake up in the morning and spend all day until I fell asleep writing. Now, I was never very good, but you know what they say, practice makes perfect. I still watch movies or read a book and I'll slowly trail off from paying attention as I get a spark of inspiration. Really, I like to plan stories more than write them now. Figure out what happens from point A to point Z is the hard part, I like making beginnings and endings. If all of my characters would just magic their way into the story, that would be great. I've had massive writer's block since I went to college. 

Speaking of college, I went to Grant MacEwan in Edmonton for the Bachelor of Applied Communications in Professional Writing. It's a big long name that basically means more technical writing, used more for a professional area like newspapers and such. Away from the fancy pretty novelists. I hated it. I had originally gone with the idea of eventually trying to be an editor, but it became clear as I went along that I didn't want to edit things. So now I have no idea what I want to do and I'm terrified to go back to college to try something else because I don't want to waste the money again. It's great. 

I've competed in NaNoWriMo four times, won twice, this year will be my fifth. I hope to win it this time around. I always get fairly close 30-40000 words. NaNoWriMo, for those who don't know, means National Novel Writing Month. You start off fresh in November and you write a 50000 word story in that month. It's about 1667 words a day. I can type about 1000 words of a story in less than half an hour, so really it's only procrastinating that stops me. You 'win' by completing the 50000 words by the end of the month. Speaking of which, I should really be thinking of ideas for this year. Or maybe I'll just go randomly writing. Plans tend to make me bored with the idea long before I write it!

As I do love stories, I also love gaming. I mostly play RPGs (role-playing games) I tend to lean towards the more traditional ones, the ones where you have a party and fight random monsters and defeat a certain evil out to destroy the world. I like various others too. My favourite game series is Harvest Moon, with the silly Pokemon games probably second to that. (what? I've been playing them since I was 11!) My favourite game of all time is Okami for the Playstation 2. I'm pretty sure there's nothing they could ever do to make that game any better. It had amazing graphics, amazing characters, a fighting style I didn't want to smash my controller to the ground while playing and such a beautiful style. I got a little teary eyed at the end. I just play it over and over again now. I'll never get bored! Other games I rank fairly highly include Tales of Symphonia, Kingdom Hearts 1, The World Ends With You, Final Fantasy 9. If you haven't been able to tell, I really like J-RPGs. (Japanese role-playing games)

I also play the occasional MMO. Mostly World of Warcraft where I was an officer of a small raiding guild called Lux on Proudmoore. I don't play so much anymore, but I probably would start up again in a heartbeat if I could play with my core group and had working internet. 

My favourite pet is the cat. Cats are ridiculous. They have a million different ways of demanding you get up off the couch and love them. Different purrs all mean different things, different meows, they'll have different faces, they'll poke or rub. I look at my cat and I know exactly what she wants and why. Dogs just aren't as capable of communication I find. A dog lets out a giant whine and there could be a long list of reasons that you have to piece together. Did they see a mouse? Was someone walking their dog down the road? Did a motorcycle go by? Is it time for food? Did a fly fall under the couch? With cats, they tell you exactly what they want when they want. They're the boss and they know it! They're much more willing to just sit there with you and watch a movie, or take a nap, they like to hug and sleep under the blankets. I'll often wake up in the middle of the night to find my cat has squished herself into my arms. 

It's not to say I don't love my other animals. But my adorable kitty will always be my number one. Not that you'd know if with this horrible heat we've been having, she's sitting as far away as possible and under the fan.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi my is Rebecca or Becka.

I've been on Ro for just over a year now. I'm 28 years old and the only active Saskatchewan member here  I've had rabbits for about 12 years. 

I work full-time in the fast food industry. I've been with company for 10 years this Sept. Some days I feel it's time for a new one but I'm afraid to leave as I know I will always get my full-time hours that I need to continue to live and support my hobby the bunnies 

I like some other people enjoy talking to friends and Ro friends on MSN/YIM/AIM.

Ummm No idea what else to say.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 14, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I just did the test a day or so ago, I'm ISTJ.


Me too. Just did the test, ISTJ.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey serious just saw your response so have sent you a pm


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya I'm Becca  I'm not new here but there are new members so 

I'm 14 years old and I live in the UK.
I'm just going into year 10 and I have chosen Drama, Art, German & History as my GCSE subjects.
I am in love with Michael Jackson - I think he is the best person to have graced our world and I will miss and love him forever :cry2

I find the company of adults better, I like talking to them more because most adults do not judge. They do not stereotype, I hate stereotyping and racism. I get so angry when people do either of those things! Usually end up in a full blown argument with my mum about it!

When I'm older I am going to go to Jamaica, I have always said that everyone in my family thinks I'm strange and that I won't end up going but I am going. I love the colourfullness, the way they speak and the culture.
I also want a VW Camper.... a crazy coloured one.
My family always ask me where I come from because I'm nothing like any of them!!

Theres one person in my life right now that is making me very happy. Not a boyfriend, just someone who knows me. That treats me good, that I can trust with anything.

I have 4 rabbits, Chester, Dippy, Fluffball & Benjamin. I love them all very very much and they are all incredibly cute!
I also have a gorgeous gerbil, Pip who is 3 1/2 years old!! She isn't very well at the moment 

I'm addicted to facebook, michael jackson and biscuits!
Pasta makes me hyper and I my Michael Jackson collection is too big but I love it 

Becca x


----------



## Malexis (Aug 17, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just did the test a day or so ago, I'm ISTJ.
> ...


Where is this test? I kinda wanna take it.


----------



## Serious (Aug 17, 2009)

Multiple places, but the first time I took it, I used the Similarminds one. http://similarminds.com/jung.html It was really long when I took it a few years ago- might've changed.


----------

